# my first and only drivler



## Seth carter (Jun 18, 2010)

finaly got one


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jun 18, 2010)

dang....


----------



## jmfauver (Jun 18, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> finaly got one



You are so dead


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 18, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> You are so dead



yep


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 18, 2010)

Yep...


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 18, 2010)




----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 18, 2010)

oh lawd................


----------



## Keebs (Jun 18, 2010)

At least you remembered the smiley............. nice knowing ya young'un................


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Jun 18, 2010)

I wish Tuffy would get those heels out of my cooler cuz they're takin up too much space...


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 18, 2010)

You`re still gonna pay...


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 18, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> dang....





Workin2Hunt said:


> I wish Tuffy would get those heels out of my cooler cuz they're takin up too much space...



 well what am I suppose to do with them? They aint empty yet.


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 18, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> You`re still gonna pay...


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 18, 2010)

Seth carter said:


>





Just not as bad. 

You`ll see a preview...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 18, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Just not as bad.
> 
> You`ll see a preview...


 
From that picture he look like he has lots of hair to lift Nick..


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 18, 2010)

Can somebody come put me out of my MISERY???


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 18, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Just not as bad.
> 
> You`ll see a preview...



thanks nick


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Jun 18, 2010)

Tuffdawg said:


> well what am I suppose to do with them? They aint empty yet.



There are options...


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 18, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Can somebody come put me out of my MISERY???



 Need a beer?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 18, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Can somebody come put me out of my MISERY???


 
What are you doing all the way out in Misery?? Why didn't you just keep goin to Colorado, it's cooler there.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 18, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> thanks nick





You keep that as an avatar, till this thread dies. Every time you look at it, remember, the blades are razor sharp... 

You got off easy.


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 18, 2010)

nice nick


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 18, 2010)

Tuffdawg said:


> Need a beer?



Got one, gettin ready to get second.....MEDICATING!!!

Hey where did the other post go that I quoted????



Miguel Cervantes said:


> What are you doing all the way out in Misery?? Why didn't you just keep goin to Colorado, it's cooler there.



That's where I should be right now....just got finshed putting out almost 40 bales of pine straw...and I have a cold coming on


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jun 18, 2010)

Hey Bobby!  Heres to you!  Finally checked my email. 

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/SBgQezOF8kY&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/SBgQezOF8kY&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 18, 2010)

Howdy Yall 

Yall been busy again I see


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 18, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Got one, gettin ready to get second.....MEDICATING!!!
> 
> Hey where did the other post go that I quoted????
> 
> ...


 
That' why I do shredded mulch, don't have to mess with it but every two years..


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 18, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Howdy Yall
> 
> Yall been busy again I see



Hi Snowy!!!! I can't muster a smile right now....


----------



## StriperAddict (Jun 18, 2010)

Congratz on your "right of passage" Seth


----------



## StriperAddict (Jun 18, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Howdy Yall
> 
> Yall been busy again I see


 
Snowy!
How's our fav sushi princess doin??


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 18, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> That' why I do shredded mulch, don't have to mess with it but every two years..



That's what I usually do Miguel....and have been for past 5 yrs.....but saw a guy selling pine straw in the neighborhood and grabbed 40 bales:


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 18, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Howdy Yall
> 
> Yall been busy again I see



yep


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jun 18, 2010)

well... out the door to go meet some "Halo" dude up at Taco Mac...  Hopefully he wont drink all the Landshark they have!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 18, 2010)

Shoot...I'm DEAD!!! Still got to cook for me and the Boy. I'll catch y'all later.


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 18, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Hi Snowy!!!! I can't muster a smile right now....


Hey Jeff!!! Awwww  Hope you feel better 


StriperAddict said:


> Snowy!
> How's our fav sushi princess doin??



Hey Walt!!!  Good!!! Hows you and the Mrs?


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 18, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> well... out the door to go meet some "Halo" dude up at Taco Mac...  Hopefully he wont drink all the Landshark they have!


Have fun Matty! Tell Sean HI!! 


Jeff C. said:


> Shoot...I'm DEAD!!! Still got to cook for me and the Boy. I'll catch y'all later.



Have a goodun Jeff!!! Relax and enjoy the evenin


----------



## OlAlabama (Jun 18, 2010)

Tuffdawg said:


> Need a beer?



A cold one from the Boss's fridge or one a them fancy Ale's a MC would be in my most appreciated catagory.  94 in the shade right now.  Who'd a thought I'd choose a work that put me out in good ol outdoors all day every day.  Y'all stayin cool?


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 18, 2010)

Seth, please change your avatar. 

I almost PM'd you to apologize for my absense tomorrow.


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Jun 18, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Hey Bobby!  Heres to you!  Finally checked my email.
> 
> <object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/SBgQezOF8kY&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/SBgQezOF8kY&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>



Hey bro it's about time....you like


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 18, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Hey Jeff!!! Awwww  Hope you feel better
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Well....if you are gonna do that....then  back atcha!!!!

I feel better already!!!



SnowHunter said:


> Have fun Matty! Tell Sean HI!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes Ma'am...I rethought the whole cooking thing and decided we would go out and sit down and eat

I just need to Medicate a lil more


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 18, 2010)

Dang...I can't even get my quotes right!!!


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 18, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> finaly got one





BBQBOSS said:


> dang....





jmfauver said:


> You are so dead





Nicodemus said:


> Yep...





Tuffdawg said:


> oh lawd................





Keebs said:


> At least you remembered the smiley............. nice knowing ya young'un................



There...I fixed it for ya!


----------



## crackerdave (Jun 18, 2010)

I ain't much of a driveler,on dial-up,but I had to be a part of this hysterical event. Congratulations,Seth!  Drivel on!


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 18, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> Seth, please change your avatar.
> 
> I almost PM'd you to apologize for my absense tomorrow.


I thought it was Nick at first glance  


Jeff C. said:


> Well....if you are gonna do that....then  back atcha!!!!
> 
> I feel better already!!!
> 
> ...


There ya go... let someone else do the work  

Oh, I can medicate tonight too  Aint gotta go anywhere, so,


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 18, 2010)

crackerdave said:


> I ain't much of a driveler,on dial-up,but I had to be a part of this hysterical event. Congratulations,Seth!  Drivel on!



Hey Dave!!!  Glad ya could join us 



Oh and HI BOB!!!


----------



## OlAlabama (Jun 18, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> Seth, please change your avatar.



Don't know. The new one might be better than the bass and wet pants one!


----------



## jmfauver (Jun 18, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> I thought it was Nick at first glance
> 
> There ya go... let someone else do the work
> 
> Oh, I can medicate tonight too  Aint gotta go anywhere, so,



Unfortunately young Seth made the driveler about Nic and guinea those birds he hates....So Seth is dieing a slow death


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 18, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> Unfortunately young Seth made the driveler about Nic and guinea those birds he hates....So Seth is dieing a slow death



 oh boy 

Hey Mike  You ready for Monday?


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jun 18, 2010)

....no animals were harmed in the making of this driveler


----------



## jmfauver (Jun 18, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> oh boy
> 
> Hey Mike  You ready for Monday?



NO.....I posted it up on the old driveler...got some good ideas for time off though...by the way I hate computers


----------



## crackerdave (Jun 18, 2010)

bluegrassbowhntr said:


> ....no animals were harmed in the making of this driveler



You sure about that? I haven't heard yet what Seth did with those kittens he was trying to give away!


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 18, 2010)

bluegrassbowhntr said:


> ....no animals were harmed in the making of this driveler



Heyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy tall person!!!!


----------



## jmfauver (Jun 18, 2010)

Nic done scared Seth off the driveler


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 18, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> NO.....I posted it up on the old driveler...got some good ideas for time off though...by the way I hate computers



Yeah, me too  Its a serious love hate relationship


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 18, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> Seth, please change your avatar.
> 
> I almost PM'd you to apologize for my absense tomorrow.



i cant sorry


----------



## crackerdave (Jun 18, 2010)

YES! My computer hisses at me every time I sit down in front of it!


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 18, 2010)

bluegrassbowhntr said:


> ....no animals were harmed in the making of this driveler


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 18, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> i cant sorry





Alright, Seth. I`m feelin` mellow today. You can change your avatar if you like. 

It`s confusin` me too!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 18, 2010)

boneboy96 said:


> There...I fixed it for ya!



Bobbbbbbbbbbb!!!!!! What's up dude???? 



crackerdave said:


> I ain't much of a driveler,on dial-up,but I had to be a part of this hysterical event. Congratulations,Seth!  Drivel on!



Howdy Dave!!!



SnowHunter said:


> I thought it was Nick at first glance
> 
> There ya go... let someone else do the work
> 
> Oh, I can medicate tonight too  Aint gotta go anywhere, so,



I'll be back in a little while....try to hang witcha



OlAlabama said:


> Don't know. The new one might be better than the bass and wet pants one!



Good evening Olbama!!!



jmfauver said:


> Unfortunately young Seth made the driveler about Nic and guinea those birds he hates....So Seth is dieing a slow death



Hey Jm...how are you bro???





bluegrassbowhntr said:


> ....no animals were harmed in the making of this driveler



KENTUCKYYYYYYY!!!!!


Lordyyy....those meds work quicker than I though


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 18, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Alright, Seth. I`m feelin` mellow today. You can change your avatar if you like.
> 
> It`s confusin` me too!



thanks nick but ile keep it im in stealth


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jun 18, 2010)

crackerdave said:


> You sure about that? I haven't heard yet what Seth did with those kittens he was trying to give away!


Seth,Seth,Seth....... 


Tuffdawg said:


> Heyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy tall person!!!!



Did ya get your heels fixed?


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 18, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Alright, Seth. I`m feelin` mellow today. You can change your avatar if you like.
> 
> It`s confusin` me too!


 

Hey Nick! 



Jeff C. said:


> I'll be back in a little while....try to hang witcha
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 Won't take much... I can't hang long 

I'm still drinkin coffee.... its bout my usual 11amish time


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jun 18, 2010)

YaraG. said:


>



Seth is a swimmin' for his life.
Howdy Yara...


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 18, 2010)

bluegrassbowhntr said:


> Seth,Seth,Seth.......
> 
> 
> Did ya get your heels fixed?



 I got refills.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jun 18, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Bobbbbbbbbbbb!!!!!! What's up dude????
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Better living through chemicals....


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 18, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Hey Nick!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wait are you working a nite shift now....or sumpin


----------



## slip (Jun 18, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Good evening Olbama!!!


almost looked like you said obama.


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Jun 18, 2010)

Howdy folks..  I been busy...


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 18, 2010)

bluegrassbowhntr said:


> Seth is a swimmin' for his life.
> Howdy Yara...



must swim faster


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 18, 2010)

YaraG. said:


>





Nicodemus said:


> Alright, Seth. I`m feelin` mellow today. You can change your avatar if you like.
> 
> It`s confusin` me too!





Seth carter said:


> thanks nick but ile keep it im in stealth





Tuffdawg said:


> I got refills.



Evenin' Yara, Nic, Seth, Tuffpup.....



bluegrassbowhntr said:


> Better living through chemicals....



I didn't have much choice this evenin'.....my lower back was gone....couldn't move until I medicated


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 18, 2010)

slip said:


> almost looked like you said obama.


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 18, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Evenin' Yara, Nic, Seth, Tuffpup.....
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't have much choice this evenin'.....my lower back was gone....couldn't move until I medicated



evnin


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 18, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Evenin' Yara, Nic, Seth, Tuffpup.....
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't have much choice this evenin'.....my lower back was gone....couldn't move until I medicated



 howdy


----------



## crackerdave (Jun 18, 2010)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Howdy folks..  I been busy...



Purty leatherwork,Kim.Whatcha gonna put _in_ 'em?


----------



## StriperAddict (Jun 18, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Hey Walt!!!  Good!!! Hows you and the Mrs?


 
Just got back (ya can't leave a drivel thread for more than 3 microseconds   )

...thanks, we're doing real good.  Mama's physical therapy is going great, the doc sez she's better than she should be, her back is "back" !! 


Gotta run,
yall have a GRRRRREAT weekend & stay KOOL !!


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 18, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Wait are you working a nite shift now....or sumpin


Just swapped the sleep schedule round while the kids are gone  


slip said:


> almost looked like you said obama.


 Hey Slip!!! 



Redneck Maguiver said:


> Howdy folks..  I been busy...



Hey Kim, those look AWESOME  fine pieces of craftsmanship there


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Jun 18, 2010)

Tuffdawg said:


> howdy



Hi


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jun 18, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> I didn't have much choice this evenin'.....my lower back was gone....couldn't move until I medicated



DURN, been there done that....I feel your pain Bro..


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Jun 18, 2010)

crackerdave said:


> Purty leatherwork,Kim.Whatcha gonna put _in_ 'em?



they are holders for a Thermo-cell


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 18, 2010)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Howdy folks..  I been busy...



Yep....good lookin' work dude...Howdy!!!!


I'll BBL.....gonna go eat. Y'all keep it unreal


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 18, 2010)

Workin2Hunt said:


> Hi



 Well hello. So are you my new personal stalker?


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Jun 18, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Hey Kim, those look AWESOME  fine pieces of craftsmanship there



Thanks Snowy. Good therapy for the hands.  I am not near as good as some folks, but I am a working on it.


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 18, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Yep....good lookin' work dude...Howdy!!!!
> 
> 
> I'll BBL.....gonna go eat. Y'all keep it unreal


Enjoy! 


Redneck Maguiver said:


> Thanks Snowy. Good therapy for the hands.  I am not near as good as some folks, but I am a working on it.



Yup, sure is....keep up the good work!


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Jun 18, 2010)

Tuffdawg said:


> Well hello. So are you my new personal stalker?



Mebbe, you got a problem with that


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 18, 2010)

Workin2Hunt said:


> Mebbe, you got a problem with that



 It just seems to be happening again, and again, and again......... Startin to scare me a bit.


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 18, 2010)

Tuffdawg said:


> Well hello. So are you my new personal stalker?



nope  i am


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 18, 2010)

Workin2Hunt said:


> Mebbe, you got a problem with that


Hey Bobby 



Tuffdawg said:


> It just seems to be happening again, and again, and again......... Startin to scare me a bit.





Hey TuffySista


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 18, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> nope  i am


Oh dear god..............



SnowHunter said:


> Hey Bobby
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey snowbaby!!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 18, 2010)

crackerdave said:


> I ain't much of a driveler,on dial-up,but I had to be a part of this hysterical event. Congratulations,Seth!  Drivel on!


DAVE!! You mean to tell me it took SETH starting a driveler to get you here??? Dang, I'da let the boy do it a LONG time ago if'n I'd known that!! 



Nicodemus said:


> Alright, Seth. I`m feelin` mellow today. You can change your avatar if you like.
> 
> It`s confusin` me too!


 Meeee too!! 



slip said:


> almost looked like you said obama.


I thought he did too! 



Redneck Maguiver said:


> Howdy folks..  I been busy...


Oh Kim, we gotta talk!! 



Workin2Hunt said:


> Hi


Well helllo darlin'!  oh, you meant.......... oh never mind................... 

Hey CHIEF!!  I'm medicating too..............

2


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 18, 2010)

Tuffdawg said:


> Oh dear god..............
> 
> 
> 
> Hey snowbaby!!



hi


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 18, 2010)

Keebs said:


> DAVE!! You mean to tell me it took SETH starting a driveler to get you here??? Dang, I'da let the boy do it a LONG time ago if'n I'd known that!!
> 
> 
> Meeee too!!
> ...



hi keeebs


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Jun 18, 2010)

Tuffdawg said:


> It just seems to be happening again, and again, and again......... Startin to scare me a bit.



I'm not stawkin but you know you like it


----------



## modern_yeoman (Jun 18, 2010)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Howdy folks..  I been busy...



Man RM those are sweet!


----------



## slip (Jun 18, 2010)

Keebs said:


> I thought he did too!



uh, did you just call snowy a he?


----------



## crackerdave (Jun 18, 2010)

Keebs said:


> DAVE!! You mean to tell me it took SETH starting a driveler to get you here??? Dang, I'da let the boy do it a LONG time ago if'n I'd known that!!
> 
> 
> Meeee too!!
> ...



Keebs, I need to go to a Multi-quote Workshop!  Ain't no _way_ I can keep up witchall!


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Jun 18, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Well helllo darlin'!  oh, you meant.......... oh never mind................



Hiya Keebs


----------



## modern_yeoman (Jun 18, 2010)

slip said:


> uh, did you just call snowy a he?



I also thought it said Obama...


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jun 18, 2010)

Keeeeeeeebs!!!


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 18, 2010)

Keebs said:


> DAVE!! You mean to tell me it took SETH starting a driveler to get you here??? Dang, I'da let the boy do it a LONG time ago if'n I'd known that!!
> 
> 
> Meeee too!!
> ...


Heyyyy Sista!!! 



modern_yeoman said:


> Man RM those are sweet!


Hey Mo!! Nice craftsmanship of your own as well 



slip said:


> uh, did you just call snowy a he?


Instigator


----------



## Keebs (Jun 18, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> hi keeebs


hi



modern_yeoman said:


> Man RM those are sweet!


Modyeo!! 



slip said:


> uh, did you just call snowy a he?


uuuhhh, no............ 



crackerdave said:


> Keebs, I need to go to a Multi-quote Workshop!  Ain't no _way_ I can keep up witchall!


Ain't nuttin but a thang darlin'!! YOU CAN DO IT!! 


Workin2Hunt said:


> Hiya Keebs


Hiya! 

ok, out the door (again) to do chores............. 3


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jun 18, 2010)

gotta head over to saltwater forum and get some advice about deep sea fishin' gonna be the first time i have ever been out on the ocean for 8 hours......gotta see what I needs to do to keep from chummin the water!!!


----------



## modern_yeoman (Jun 18, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Hey Mo!! Nice craftsmanship of your own as well



Thanks.. that stuff is addictive.


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 18, 2010)

modern_yeoman said:


> Thanks.. that stuff is addictive.



Oh yes, sure is  If I had a AC'd shop and unlimited amounts of lumber, I'd be a buildin fiend


----------



## OlAlabama (Jun 18, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Good evening Olbama!!!



Evenin back to ya JC.  Now it was asked by TB for Seth to change his avitar. 

Think yours might get my vote!


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 18, 2010)

bluegrassbowhntr said:


> Seth is a swimmin' for his life.
> Howdy Yara...


That's Nic behind him... 


Seth carter said:


> must swim faster


It won't matter young buck 


Jeff C. said:


> Evenin' Yara, Nic, Seth, Tuffpup.....
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't have much choice this evenin'.....my lower back was gone....couldn't move until I medicated



evenin.....


Question: Who started the very first Driveler?


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 18, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> That's Nic behind him...
> 
> It won't matter young buck
> 
> ...





Evenin`, Yara. 

I do believe that it was Swede, that started the first one.


----------



## OlAlabama (Jun 18, 2010)

slip said:


> almost looked like you said obama.



Hey, watch it now slip.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jun 18, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> That's Nic behind him...



 Think a gator would represent Nic a little better, but it gets the point across.....


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jun 18, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Evenin`, Yara.
> 
> I do believe that it was Swede, that started the first one.



Yep, then he deleted it and caused a heck of an uproar......folks was buzzin around like a bunch of mad hornets...


----------



## slip (Jun 18, 2010)

Keebs said:


> uuuhhh, no............


opps, got my quotes mixed up.


OlAlabama said:


> Hey, watch it now slip.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 18, 2010)

bluegrassbowhntr said:


> Think a gator would represent Nic a little better, but it gets the point across.....


----------



## modern_yeoman (Jun 18, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


>



You gotta "Guinea Deathgrip" on that gator.


----------



## Nautical Son (Jun 18, 2010)

bluegrassbowhntr said:


> gotta head over to saltwater forum and get some advice about deep sea fishin' gonna be the first time i have ever been out on the ocean for 8 hours......gotta see what I needs to do to keep from chummin the water!!!



Tim, just don't drink the night before and take a dramamine before bed and again the next morning....avoid Waffle House for breakfast....eat Peanutbutter and jelly sammiches instead....drink gingerale and water only during the trip...


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 18, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Evenin`, Yara.
> 
> I do believe that it was Swede, that started the first one.


Ty papa Nic...


bluegrassbowhntr said:


> Think a gator would represent Nic a little better, but it gets the point across.....


When you're right, you're right.


Nicodemus said:


>


How heavy is that gator?


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 18, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Ty papa Nic...
> 
> When you're right, you're right.
> How heavy is that gator?





I don`t know. It was about 3 feet long.


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 18, 2010)

Mornin Folks


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 18, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> I don`t know. It was about 3 feet long.


Are ya gonna eatem???


dougefresh said:


> Mornin Folks


Look outside.... wrong time of the day


----------



## OlAlabama (Jun 18, 2010)

modern_yeoman said:


> I also thought it said Obama...



MoYeo, Slip, Keebs, and all y'all.  Let's not get nasty here!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 18, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Are ya gonna eatem???
> 
> Look outside.... wrong time of the day





Naw. It is swimmin` happily in its little creek.  Unless a bigger one has already moved in on it and swallered it. 

It did get a kiss between the eyes, as a keepsake.


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 18, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Mornin Folks



Mernin Doug   Got some leftover coffee if ya need it, still hawt


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 18, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Naw. It is swimmin` happily in its little creek.  Unless a bigger one has already moved in on it and swallered it.
> 
> It did get a kiss between the eyes, as a keepsake.



MMMmmmmmm gator nuggets!


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 18, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Mernin Doug   Got some leftover coffee if ya need it, still hawt



Heeeyyyy I just need two cups.


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 18, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Heeeyyyy I just need two cups.



comin right up 





Anyone want some garlic?


----------



## Bubbette (Jun 18, 2010)

bluegrassbowhntr said:


> gotta head over to saltwater forum and get some advice about deep sea fishin' gonna be the first time i have ever been out on the ocean for 8 hours......gotta see what I needs to do to keep from chummin the water!!!



Transderm scopalamine. Works great!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 18, 2010)

bluegrassbowhntr said:


> Keeeeeeeebs!!!


Hey darlin'!



SnowHunter said:


> Heyyyy Sista!!!
> 
> Hey Mo!! Nice craftsmanship of your own as well
> 
> ...






bluegrassbowhntr said:


> Yep, then he deleted it and caused a heck of an uproar......folks was buzzin around like a bunch of mad hornets...


 I remember that!!  ok, nevermind, move along folks, nothing to see here! 


slip said:


> opps, got my quotes mixed up.






dougefresh said:


> Mornin Folks


Hey "popper"



OlAlabama said:


> MoYeo, Slip, Keebs, and all y'all.  Let's not get nasty here!


~~whiney voice~~ aaawww, but it's FRIDAY nite, y not??? 



SnowHunter said:


> comin right up
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 uuuhhh, no thank you!


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jun 18, 2010)

TGattis said:


> Tim, just don't drink the night before and take a dramamine before bed and again the next morning....avoid Waffle House for breakfast....eat Peanutbutter and jelly sammiches instead....drink gingerale and water only during the trip...



10-4 TG....went and got the Rx scop patches, and I got me some of those PB&J sammiches in the freezer now....I will get some G Ale though too.....thanks for the heads up. Hope to get some pics of the fish and not me yakin'


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 18, 2010)

Hey Keebums.......dang it's still hot in here. AC won't be fixed til monday now....

Did get to enjoy an hour of AC at Longhorns though. The wifey took me there for Fathers Day.. Now I'm stuffed and hot...


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jun 18, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


>



Good Lookin' little feller!!!


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jun 18, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hey Keebums.......dang it's still hot in here. AC won't be fixed til monday now....



gonna send ya a big block of ice......


----------



## OlAlabama (Jun 18, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> comin right up
> 
> 
> Anyone want some garlic?


 

How bout a mud pie & RC cola?


----------



## modern_yeoman (Jun 18, 2010)

OlAlabama said:


> MoYeo, Slip, Keebs, and all y'all.  Let's not get nasty here!



Well I know you ain't like him. Your Avy has his hands in his OWN pockets!


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 18, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> comin right up
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks and shoot ya on the garlic. Gota love that stuff, THE BIGGER THE GARLIC THE BETTER.



Keebs said:


> Hey "popper"


Heeeyy


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 18, 2010)

OlAlabama said:


> How bout a mud pie & RC cola?



Moon pie?


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jun 18, 2010)

DougE........ Whatcha in to tonight?


----------



## OlAlabama (Jun 18, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> evenin.....




Hey YG.  Was wonderin how your hearts doin today, and sorry to hear y'all got a problem with it.  Any looks like yur hangin in there strong girl, and that a real good thing.


----------



## OlAlabama (Jun 18, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Moon pie?



Ya.  Moon Pie.  Dont know what i'm typin sometime.  the mind just get's lost sometimes.  Sanks fur da help SH!


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 18, 2010)

bluegrassbowhntr said:


> DougE........ Whatcha in to tonight?



Workinmore like sitting at my desk waiting on a call


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jun 18, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Workinmore like sitting at my desk waiting on a call



dadgumit man......


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 18, 2010)

OlAlabama said:


> Hey YG.  Was wonderin how your hearts doin today, and sorry to hear y'all got a problem with it.  Any looks like yur hangin in there strong girl, and that a real good thing.



I scared the feces out of a security guard today cause of my stupid heart. I'm use to it hun. Some days are good some days aren't roses. No use crying over spilled milk but ty for the warm thoughts luv.


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 18, 2010)

OlAlabama said:


> Ya.  Moon Pie.  Dont know what i'm typin sometime.  the mind just get's lost sometimes.  Sanks fur da help SH!



NO biggie!  mine does it all the time


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 18, 2010)

Hello Snow! Missed your post earlier.


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 18, 2010)

hmmm


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jun 18, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> hmmm



welllllll


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 18, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Hello Snow! Missed your post earlier.



Hey Nick!  No biggie been a bit crazy in here tonight


----------



## Keebs (Jun 18, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hey Keebums.......dang it's still hot in here. AC won't be fixed til monday now....
> 
> Did get to enjoy an hour of AC at Longhorns though. The wifey took me there for Fathers Day.. Now I'm stuffed and hot...


Kudo's to "rie"!! 



dougefresh said:


> Thanks and shoot ya on the garlic. Gota love that stuff, THE BIGGER THE GARLIC THE BETTER.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I .............. just.................... uuummm................hhhmmmmmm................ uuuhhhhhh, evenin doug! 

Call?  hold on, I know that number............... 
5ish, as Bitter would say...................


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 18, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> hmmm



Hush it!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 18, 2010)




----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 18, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


>



Quit chasin me and ya won't be exhausted!!!!


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 18, 2010)

evening all.     Hi Snowy and Jeff!     Tbug     Miquel


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 18, 2010)

and Yara, Slip...Charlie!


----------



## slip (Jun 18, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> MMMmmmmmm gator nuggets!



aw man. now im hungry again.


i havent had those in years.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 18, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Quit chasin me and ya won't be exhausted!!!!


 
I don't chase Socialist Cubans...



boneboy96 said:


> evening all.  Hi Snowy and Jeff!  Tbug  Miquel


 
Howdy BoB, or is it BoB??


----------



## Keebs (Jun 18, 2010)

boneboy96 said:


> evening all.     Hi Snowy and Jeff!     Tbug     Miquel





boneboy96 said:


> and Yara, Slip...Charlie!



*Ah-HEM*........................ 



ok, gotta drop horse feed.............. oh yeah, I losted count.................


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 18, 2010)

it's BoB


----------



## slip (Jun 18, 2010)

boneboy96 said:


> it's BoB



are you sure?

it could be Bob...or boB...


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 18, 2010)

Keebs said:


> *Ah-HEM*........................
> 
> 
> 
> ok, gotta drop horse feed.............. oh yeah, I losted count.................



Keebs.................................


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 18, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


>




For you 










boneboy96 said:


> evening all.     Hi Snowy and Jeff!     Tbug     Miquel



Hi there hawt date for tomorrow night.


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 18, 2010)

slip said:


> are you sure?
> 
> it could be Bob...or boB...



no...I'm pretty sure.   I could check my tattoo to be sure but I do believe it's BoB!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 18, 2010)

boneboy96 said:


> it's BoB


 
Good, then I got it right the first time..


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 18, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> For you
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Glad to see the ICE.


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 18, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Good, then I got it right the first time..



And the last time too!


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 18, 2010)

boneboy96 said:


> evening all.     Hi Snowy and Jeff!     Tbug     Miquel


Hey bOb  


Keebs said:


> *Ah-HEM*........................
> 
> 
> 
> ok, gotta drop horse feed.............. oh yeah, I losted count.................



It'd be easier usin J's method with a pitchfork


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 18, 2010)

Hey Keebs!   Text returned!


Slip, how you doin` tonight?


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jun 18, 2010)

boneboy96 said:


> Glad to see the ICE.



Those ice cubes need some Forty Creek splashed on them......


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 18, 2010)

boneboy96 said:


> And the last time too!


 
You can't fault me for being thorough...


----------



## slip (Jun 18, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Slip, how you doin` tonight?



doing good man, got the ground ready to do a row of pole beans real quick.

how you?


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 18, 2010)

I'm fixin to flip a coin to decide if I am going to stay all night or leave when the machine goes down.















Let me flip it again.


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 18, 2010)

bluegrassbowhntr said:


> Those ice cubes need some Forty Creek splashed on them......


you got that right Timmay!     Ya been doin ok?


Miguel Cervantes said:


> You can't fault me for being thorough...



Well there was that time when you.....ummm....errr......ahhh....  I must resist


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jun 18, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> I'm fixin to flip a coin to decide if I am going to stay all night or leave when the machine goes down.
> 
> Let me flip it again.


Believe I'd get on down the road...


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 18, 2010)

slip said:


> doing good man, got the ground ready to do a row of pole beans real quick.
> 
> how you?





Doin` purty good. You been bustin` ground in the heat of the day? Plus, it`s almighty hot to be plantin` pole beans.


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 18, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> I'm fixin to flip a coin to decide if I am going to stay all night or leave when the machine goes down.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



   When it comes to 50/50 chances...I'm always 100% on the losing end!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 18, 2010)

boneboy96 said:


> you got that right Timmay!  Ya been doin ok?
> 
> 
> Well there was that time when you.....ummm....errr......ahhh....  I must resist


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 18, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> I'm fixin to flip a coin to decide if I am going to stay all night or leave when the machine goes down.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jun 18, 2010)

boneboy96 said:


> you got that right Timmay!     Ya been doin ok?
> 
> 
> Well there was that time when you.....ummm....errr......ahhh....  I must resist



Doing very well....... fixin to head to the oil, I mean Gulf coast here in a bit


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 18, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Doin` purty good. You been bustin` ground in the heat of the day? Plus, it`s almighty hot to be plantin` pole beans.



It's almighty hot to be plantin' anything!


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 18, 2010)

bluegrassbowhntr said:


> Those ice cubes need some Forty Creek splashed on them......



Don't be ruining my ice like that.  


Look like 151 cubes to me.


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 18, 2010)

bluegrassbowhntr said:


> Doing very well....... fixin to head to the oil, I mean Gulf coast here in a bit



remember your sun screen...


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 18, 2010)

6 out of 10


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 18, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> Don't be ruining my ice like that.
> 
> 
> Look like 151 cubes to me.



151 cubes


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jun 18, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> Don't be ruining my ice like that.
> 
> 
> Look like 151 cubes to me.



The ice cubes deserve better than that waterin trough 151 you'd spill on them........


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 18, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> 6 out of 10



well that seals it then...majority rules!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 18, 2010)

boneboy96 said:


> Keebs.................................






turtlebug said:


> For you
> 
> 
> 
> ...


don't let him get away before he gives you the HUG I'm sent you!!



SnowHunter said:


> Hey bOb
> 
> 
> It'd be easier usin J's method with a pitchfork


I forked da hay & I dropped the feed outta da buckets, ain't much easier than that! 



Nicodemus said:


> Hey Keebs!   Text returned!
> 
> 
> Slip, how you doin` tonight?


Yep, purty much what I thought too, never seen one in that stage before though! 



bluegrassbowhntr said:


> Those ice cubes need some Forty Creek splashed on them......


drooooool, oh yeah!! 



slip said:


> doing good man, got the ground ready to do a row of pole beans real quick.
> 
> how you?


You just don't know the meaning of "take it easy" do you???? 



dougefresh said:


> I'm fixin to flip a coin to decide if I am going to stay all night or leave when the machine goes down.
> Let me flip it again.


 here, lemme help ya..............  try again............  "popper"


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 18, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> 6 out of 10



yeah what bOb said


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 18, 2010)

BIG HUG   got it!


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 18, 2010)

Keebs said:


> don't let him get away before he gives you the HUG I'm sent you!!
> 
> 
> I forked da hay & I dropped the feed outta da buckets, ain't much easier than that!
> ...



Simpler is less work   Amen!!!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 18, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> Don't be ruining my ice like that.
> 
> 
> Look like 151 cubes to me.



151?? what be that??


----------



## Keebs (Jun 18, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Simpler is less work   Amen!!!


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 18, 2010)

boneboy96 said:


> well that seals it then...majority rules!





SnowHunter said:


> yeah what bOb said



Bad thing is I have 12strait 12s after this weekend.


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 18, 2010)

Keebs said:


> 151?? what be that??



151 proof RUM


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 18, 2010)

Keebs said:


> 151?? what be that??



Probably rum. Makers Mark is what that ice needs to be coolin`...


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 18, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Bad thing is I have 12strait 12s after this weekend.



well look at the the money Karen ...  I mean YOU get to spend!


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 18, 2010)

boneboy96 said:


> BIG HUG   got it!




Not that big!  

 




Keebs said:


> 151?? what be that??



Bacardi Rum.  

That or some Crown. That 40 Creek just works in mysterious ways.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 18, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Bad thing is I have 12strait 12s after this weekend.


OUCH!!! 



boneboy96 said:


> 151 proof RUM


Oooohhh, ok, don't do much Rum............... 
K, gotta duck out for a shower, P-yew, I needs it too!!!


----------



## slip (Jun 18, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Doin` purty good. You been bustin` ground in the heat of the day? Plus, it`s almighty hot to be plantin` pole beans.


im hoping if i keep it well waterd it'll do alright


Keebs said:


> You just don't know the meaning of "take it easy" do you????



doctors orders, dont be lazy....its bad fer da heart because da heart _is_ a muscle after all


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 18, 2010)

Keebs said:


> OUCH!!!
> 
> 
> Oooohhh, ok, don't do much Rum...............
> K, gotta duck out for a shower, P-yew, I needs it too!!!



I was gonna say something!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 18, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Probably rum. Makers Mark is what that ice needs to be coolin`...



I have imbided in Makers Mark before, I love the bottles!!


turtlebug said:


> Not that big!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


CROWN!!! YES!! THAT'S what that Ice needs!! & me drinking it!!    
ok, bbl!


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jun 18, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Probably rum. Makers Mark is what that ice needs to be coolin`...



Yes sir......the Mark is Gooooood stuff. Gotta pour it slow though MM is some stout stuff......ice would melt too fast


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 18, 2010)

what in the world.......


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 18, 2010)

boneboy96 said:


> well look at the the money Karen ...  I mean YOU get to spend!



Bad BoB Bad


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 18, 2010)

boneboy96 said:


> and Yara, Slip...Charlie!


evenin.....



slip said:


> aw man. now im hungry again.
> 
> 
> i havent had those in years.


I say we get pole dancing Nic to make us some.....


Miguel Cervantes said:


> I don't chase Socialist Cubans...
> 
> 
> 
> Howdy BoB, or is it BoB??


Ya really askin for it arent ya?!?!


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 18, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> what in the world.......



said the salt likker


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jun 18, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> That 40 Creek just works in mysterious ways.



Oh Really....... DO Tell


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jun 18, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> what in the world.......



Where in the world.......


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 18, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> evenin.....
> 
> 
> I say we get pole dancing Nic to make us some.....
> ...





Nick don`t dance cause he don`t know how. He holds the Lady while she dances.


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 18, 2010)

bluegrassbowhntr said:


> Oh Really....... DO Tell



Uhm... NO, let's don't tell.


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 18, 2010)

bluegrassbowhntr said:


> Where in the world.......



How in the world?


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jun 18, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> Uhm... NO, let's don't tell.



well durn.....yer no fun


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 18, 2010)

Fishbait just got a text from Wobbert-Woo 

He's trapped in the big house.  

Poor thing. He and Bubbette need a break!


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 18, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Nick don`t dance cause he don`t know how. He holds the Lady while she dances.



So then I stand correct.... you are a pole. We just dance around ya....


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 18, 2010)

bluegrassbowhntr said:


> well durn.....yer no fun



Apparently I am after a glass of 40 Creek.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jun 18, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> Apparently I am after a glass of 40 Creek.



oh.....gotcha. a little of this?


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 18, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> Apparently I am after a glass of 40 Creek.



  storing that info!


----------



## slip (Jun 18, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> So then I stand correct.... you are a pole. We just dance around ya....


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 18, 2010)

boneboy96 said:


> said the salt likker



Hey BoB!!!



bluegrassbowhntr said:


> Where in the world.......



Right there.... Don't you see it? What in the world is that???


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 18, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> what in the world.......


Hey Sista!!!!! Still hawt down there? 



turtlebug said:


> Uhm... NO, let's don't tell.


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 18, 2010)

bluegrassbowhntr said:


> oh.....gotcha. a little of this?




Purdy much. 





boneboy96 said:


> storing that info!




See above.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jun 18, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Hey BoB!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Right there.... Don't you see it? What in the world is that???



I see it, what do you reckin it is???


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 18, 2010)

bluegrassbowhntr said:


> I see it, what do you reckin it is???



Panther


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 18, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> Purdy much.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey...all I'm doin' is storin'


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 18, 2010)

Tuffdawg said:


> Well hello. So are you my new personal stalker?




I'm tossing it around



SnowHunter said:


> Enjoy!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Boy did we ever....Hooters



Keebs said:


> DAVE!! You mean to tell me it took SETH starting a driveler to get you here??? Dang, I'da let the boy do it a LONG time ago if'n I'd known that!!
> 
> 
> Meeee too!!
> ...



Gawd.....I love it when you call me that


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jun 18, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Panther



woolybooger???


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 18, 2010)

Somebody holler for me???


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 18, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> I'm tossing it around
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I still aint never been to one  Dunno what all the fuss is about


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 18, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Hey Sista!!!!! Still hawt down there?



Hey My !!! Of course it's still HOOOOTTTTT!  My A/C just can't keep up anymore. 



turtlebug said:


> Purdy much.



Hey turtlebug!!! 



bluegrassbowhntr said:


> I see it, what do you reckin it is???



I don't know. Why don't you go see what it is?


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 18, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Somebody holler for me???



Dangit. 

I didn't think you'd be able to hear seth through the sock and duct tape.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 18, 2010)

slip said:


> im hoping if i keep it well waterd it'll do alright
> 
> 
> doctors orders, dont be lazy....its bad fer da heart because da heart _is_ a muscle after all


I KNOW THAT, but that don't keep me from worrying bout ya!!



boneboy96 said:


> I was gonna say something!


_yessss._............



SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> what in the world.......


don't ask............... 



turtlebug said:


> Apparently I am after a glass of 40 Creek.


You need to come to training camp at Dulieville! 



Jeff C. said:


> I'm tossing it around
> Boy did we ever....Hooters
> Gawd.....I love it when you call me that


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 18, 2010)

bluegrassbowhntr said:


> woolybooger???



BigFoot


----------



## stepup (Jun 18, 2010)

Whats a driveler sorry if I sound dumb.


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 18, 2010)

Hey Snowbabesushidevourinmamasista! 

Well hi there Karensaltlickawhowhatwheresis!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 18, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> I still aint never been to one  Dunno what all the fuss is about


Dang boy, even *I* have been to a Hooters! once



turtlebug said:


> Dangit.
> 
> I didn't think you'd be able to hear seth through the sock and duct tape.



shipping tape is better.............. I ain't sayin, I juss sayin...................


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 18, 2010)

Keebs said:


> You need to come to training camp at Dulieville!



Teach me your ways! Let me be your grasshoppa sis!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 18, 2010)

stepup said:


> Whats a driveler sorry if I sound dumb.



slow chat room, we all sound dumb........... welcome aboard.   good luck!


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 18, 2010)

stepup said:


> Whats a driveler sorry if I sound dumb.



Prayers sent


----------



## Keebs (Jun 18, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> Teach me your ways! Let me be your grasshoppa sis!


WE Can Do IT!!


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jun 18, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Hey My !!! Of course it's still HOOOOTTTTT!  My A/C just can't keep up anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I poked it with a stick and it didn't move.....


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jun 18, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> Prayers sent



  be easy on the newbie woman!!!!


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 18, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Hey My !!! Of course it's still HOOOOTTTTT!  My A/C just can't keep up anymore.


Mine either  and its only June 



stepup said:


> Whats a driveler sorry if I sound dumb.


We are  Just read back bout 5 pages 


turtlebug said:


> Hey Snowbabesushidevourinmamasista!
> 
> Well hi there Karensaltlickawhowhatwheresis!


Hey Bugsymamahawtachresshoghuntinsista  

all better yet? 



Keebs said:


> Dang boy, even *I* have been to a Hooters! once
> 
> 
> 
> shipping tape is better.............. I ain't sayin, I juss sayin...................



 I know, I'm so sheltered


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 18, 2010)

Keebs said:


> WE Can Do IT!!



I can do it!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 18, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> I still aint never been to one  Dunno what all the fuss is about



My son does.....NOW!!! They were comin' over to meet him



Keebs said:


> I KNOW THAT, but that don't keep me from worrying bout ya!!
> 
> 
> _yessss._............
> ...


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jun 18, 2010)

Keebs said:


> You need to come to training camp at Dulieville!





turtlebug said:


> Teach me your ways! Let me be your grasshoppa sis!



I'm buying!!!!


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 18, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> My son does.....NOW!!! They were comin' over to meet him



 And you got pictures of his first Hooters trip, I take it?


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 18, 2010)

bluegrassbowhntr said:


> be easy on the newbie woman!!!!




Hush up.   

You love it when I'm mean.    





SnowHunter said:


> Hey Bugsymamahawtachresshoghuntinsista
> 
> all better yet?



Much  Thanks


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jun 18, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> Hush up.
> 
> You love it when I'm mean.


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 18, 2010)

bluegrassbowhntr said:


> I'm buying!!!!



Sounds good to me. 

Bring me a bottle of the strongest Diet Coke you can find.    




BUBBETTE IN DA HOUSE!


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 18, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> Hush up.
> 
> You love it when I'm mean.
> 
> ...


Anytime Sista 

Bet your coworkers are breathing a sigh of relief


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 18, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Anytime Sista
> 
> Bet your coworkers are breathing a sigh of relief



Nah, they still hate me but they figure the unemployment line is too long.    


You best be takin it easy outside this weekend.  Can't have our Snowy melting.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 18, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> And you got pictures of his first Hooters trip, I take it?



Danggggg.....can't believe I didn't take a pic.

Was too busy texting Wife, telling her Noooo I'm not buying him Beer, just raw oysters


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 18, 2010)

bluegrassbowhntr said:


> I poked it with a stick and it didn't move.....



 IT JUST MOVED!!!! 



SnowHunter said:


> Mine either  and its only June
> 
> I know, I'm so sheltered



We're goin to get a winder unit tomorrow. 



turtlebug said:


> I can do it!



I like him!


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 18, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> My son does.....NOW!!! They were comin' over to meet him



I'll bet he had a smile from ear to ear!     Was he stylin'?


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 18, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> We're goin to get a winder unit tomorrow.


We areI'm going fishing.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 18, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Mine either  and its only June
> 
> 
> We are  Just read back bout 5 pages
> ...


We can fix it, promise!! 



turtlebug said:


> I can do it!


  



Jeff C. said:


> My son does.....NOW!!! They were comin' over to meet him!


Smart girls!! 



bluegrassbowhntr said:


> I'm buying!!!!


I'll hold you to it too!!! 


turtlebug said:


> Sounds good to me.
> 
> Bring me a bottle of the strongest Diet Coke you can find.
> 
> ...


NO DIET Drinks allowed!!!


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 18, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> Nah, they still hate me but they figure the unemployment line is too long.
> 
> 
> You best be takin it easy outside this weekend.  Can't have our Snowy melting.




I'll try  Gotta get the wood cut still 

I think the wedding is gonna be the worst part 


Jeff C. said:


> Danggggg.....can't believe I didn't take a pic.
> 
> Was too busy texting Wife, telling her Noooo I'm not buying him Beer, just raw oysters



no pictures?  

yumm raw oysters!


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jun 18, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> We areI'm going fishing.



Yep, I am gonna swing by and pick him up!! We got some Gulf fishin' to do this weekend.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 18, 2010)

boneboy96 said:


> I'll bet he had a smile from ear to ear!     Was he stylin'?



Yes indeed...hat and all!!! He had them eatin' outta the palm of his hand....comin' over to meet HIM


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 18, 2010)

bluegrassbowhntr said:


> Yep, I am gonna swing by and pick him up!! We got some Gulf fishin' to do this weekend.



I wanna go


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jun 18, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> Sounds good to me.
> 
> Bring me a bottle of the strongest Diet Coke you can find.



I drink mine NEAT.......no coke!!!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 18, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> I'll try  Gotta get the wood cut still
> 
> I think the wedding is gonna be the worst part
> 
> ...


Other than the raw oyster part, I am TOTALLY lost on that post!!  



Jeff C. said:


> Yes indeed...hat and all!!! He had them eatin' outta the palm of his hand....comin' over to meet HIM


Aaaww, I wish you had'a gotten pics!!!


----------



## Bubbette (Jun 18, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> BUBBETTE IN DA HOUSE!



Hey. Just got back from my brother's for supper. Grilled pork chops, squash and onions, and au gratin potatoes. YumYum!


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 18, 2010)

bluegrassbowhntr said:


> Yep, I am gonna swing by and pick him up!! We got some Gulf fishin' to do this weekend.



Don't worry bout your rods I got mine all set up already.

Dude I'm just about finished with the boat so next time we will not have to rent one when we get there.


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 18, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> IT JUST MOVED!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, we got one in the kitchen, it don't help much but its better then nuttin 



Keebs said:


> We can fix it, promise!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, I think theres one around here Na can take me to one of these days


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jun 18, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> I wanna go



...you just want to watch me yak over the side of the boat


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 18, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> I wanna go



We got room for you and one more. Bring that reel I have a rod for it to go on.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 18, 2010)

Here ya go Snowyyyyy!!!!    22 and never been Kissed!!!


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jun 18, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Don't worry bout your rods I got mine all set up already.
> 
> Dude I'm just about finished with the boat so next time we will not have to rent one when we get there.



DUDE.....I am all in on that!!!!


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 18, 2010)

Bubbette said:


> Hey. Just got back from my brother's for supper. Grilled pork chops, squash and onions, and au gratin potatoes. YumYum!



Sounds yummy! 

Just got through burning your hubby an "Isle of Q" cd. 

Don't freak out if he starts calling you his "Sweet Potato".       




Okay, Fishbait headed to bed. Time to go irritate him with my cold feet.   

Yall have a good one.  

T-Bugsy, over and out.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 18, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> We got room for you and one more. Bring that reel I have a rod for it to go on.



When y'all leavin'???


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jun 18, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> Sounds yummy!
> 
> Just got through burning your hubby an "Isle of Q" cd.
> 
> ...



...good night troublemaker!!!


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 18, 2010)

bluegrassbowhntr said:


> ...good night troublemaker!!!



Am not.  

No way I can drag someone into trouble, that doesn't want to be there.


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 18, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> When y'all leavin'???



Too dang eairly if I have to work all night.Sure am glad Tim is doing ALL the driving.


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 18, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> We areI'm going fishing.



Wait.... let me get my poles 



bluegrassbowhntr said:


> Yep, I am gonna swing by and pick him up!! We got some Gulf fishin' to do this weekend.



When do the boys and I need to be ready?



SnowHunter said:


> Yeah, we got one in the kitchen, it don't help much but its better then nuttin



That's what I say! I'll sit in front of it all day long. 



bluegrassbowhntr said:


> ...you just want to watch me yak over the side of the boat



Don't worry... I'll hold your hair for ya!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 18, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> Sounds yummy!
> 
> Just got through burning your hubby an "Isle of Q" cd.
> 
> ...



Nite TBug!!!


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 18, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Yes indeed...hat and all!!! He had them eatin' outta the palm of his hand....comin' over to meet HIM


Atta boy!  



Keebs said:


> Other than the raw oyster part, I am TOTALLY lost on that post!!
> 
> 
> Aaaww, I wish you had'a gotten pics!!!


  It was a bit ADD wasn't it? 


Bubbette said:


> Hey. Just got back from my brother's for supper. Grilled pork chops, squash and onions, and au gratin potatoes. YumYum!


Hey Bubbette!!! Glad ya got home alright  



Jeff C. said:


> Here ya go Snowyyyyy!!!!    22 and never been Kissed!!!


Well now! Thats one mighty handsome young man ya got Jeff  He is definetly stylin! 


turtlebug said:


> Sounds yummy!
> 
> Just got through burning your hubby an "Isle of Q" cd.
> 
> ...


Night BugsyMamaSista


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jun 18, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Too dang eairly if I have to work all night.Sure am glad Tim is doing ALL the driving.



shoot yeah, I have only had about 7 beers so far..... the cooler still has plenty enough to get us all the way to PCB


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 18, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Yes indeed...hat and all!!! He had them eatin' outta the palm of his hand....comin' over to meet HIM





Keebs said:


> Other than the raw oyster part, I am TOTALLY lost on that post!!
> 
> 
> Aaaww, I wish you had'a gotten pics!!!



X2.   Pics...gotta get pics man!      If I knew how to post em, I'd put the ones I took with my phone up.   I sent you one...you know how to post that up?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 18, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Atta boy!
> 
> 
> It was a bit ADD wasn't it?
> ...



He's a chawmer for sure!!!


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 18, 2010)

bluegrassbowhntr said:


> shoot yeah, I have only had about 7 beers so far..... the cooler still has plenty enough to get us all the way to PCB



Than were good to go. Cept SGG want to tag along now


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jun 18, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Wait.... let me get my poles
> 
> 
> 
> When do the boys and I need to be ready?



We will be back Sunday night......you can have supper ready for us at about 7-8ish


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 18, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> He's a chawmer for sure!!!



I'm reading slow tonight Jeff!   Good pic!


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 18, 2010)

bluegrassbowhntr said:


> We will be back Sunday night......you can have supper ready for us at about 7-8ish:gone:





Night Bro Have a safe trip and like I told ya, you will be hooked. Bet you'll even want to come help on the boat to get it ready.


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 18, 2010)

well I gotta take a blue/green capsule and head on up to bed.    Off for parts South in the am!


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jun 18, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Night Bro Have a safe trip and like I told ya, you will be hooked. Bet you'll even want to come help on the boat to get it ready.



Seriously, let me know if I can help, you have my digits


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 18, 2010)

bluegrassbowhntr said:


> You can't go cause you will catch WAY more fish than us...



That is very true Timmay


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 18, 2010)

boneboy96 said:


> well I gotta take a blue/green capsule and head on up to bed.    Off for parts South in the am!



Night  bOb!!!  safe travels


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jun 18, 2010)

boneboy96 said:


> well I gotta take a blue/green capsule and head on up to bed.    Off for parts South in the am!



G'nite BB


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 18, 2010)

boneboy96 said:


> X2.   Pics...gotta get pics man!      If I knew how to post em, I'd put the ones I took with my phone up.   I sent you one...you know how to post that up?



Yessir....I sure do. I'll post it!!!!

When we gettin' back together???....That was great!!!


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 18, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Night  bOb!!!  safe travels



niters


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jun 18, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> That is very true Timmay


----------



## crackerdave (Jun 18, 2010)

Hey,Seth - great job on your first drivel.Drivelin' right along!
[Drive-by]


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 18, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Yessir....I sure do. I'll post it!!!!
> 
> When we gettin' back together???....That was great!!!



yeah...that was a fun day!     We'll get together again soon!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 18, 2010)

boneboy96 said:


> well I gotta take a blue/green capsule and head on up to bed.    Off for parts South in the am!



Nite Bob,...stop by if you are in this area


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 18, 2010)

Where's Keebs??


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 18, 2010)

Good night BoB!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 18, 2010)

I'm ready for a road trip!!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 18, 2010)

oh lawd, i don't wanna be on call no more! Just finished an emergency heart operation and the beeper goes off again. Our buddies in Tifton wanted to send us another present tonight. 
Dodging bullets and running from bush to bush after a 15 hour workday. This is not a way to start a weekend of call


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 18, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> oh lawd, i don't wanna be on call no more! Just finished an emergency heart operation and the beeper goes off again. Our buddies in Tifton wanted to send us another present tonight.
> Dodging bullets and running from bush to bush after a 15 hour workday. This is not a way to start a weekend of call



Hwy Wingman 

awww  Just till 7am Monday tho, right?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 18, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> oh lawd, i don't wanna be on call no more! Just finished an emergency heart operation and the beeper goes off again. Our buddies in Tifton wanted to send us another present tonight.
> Dodging bullets and running from bush to bush after a 15 hour workday. This is not a way to start a weekend of call



I just got off of one of those Bama....Sorry to hear it, hang in there...


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jun 18, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> oh lawd, i don't wanna be on call no more! Just finished an emergency heart operation and the beeper goes off again. Our buddies in Tifton wanted to send us another present tonight.
> Dodging bullets and running from bush to bush after a 15 hour workday. This is not a way to start a weekend of call



....Clark, that is the gift that keeps on giving the whole year through......


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 18, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Hwy Wingman
> 
> awww  Just till 7am Monday tho, right?



Kinda. Already have a big schedule Monday so i'll be going in early and staying till we're done since we are shorthanded after whatever the rest of the weekend brings. I drive to New Orleans Tuesday for a meeting.


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 18, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Kinda. Already have a big schedule Monday so i'll be going in early and staying till we're done since we are shorthanded after whatever the rest of the weekend brings. I drive to New Orleans Tuesday for a meeting.



Dang Wingman, I sowwy


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 18, 2010)

bluegrassbowhntr said:


> ....Clark, that is the gift that keeps on giving the whole year through......



i thought that was the "Fruit of the month" club?


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jun 18, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> i thought that was the "Fruit of the month" club?



the Jelly of the month....


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 18, 2010)

bluegrassbowhntr said:


> the Jelly of the month....



whats this months flavor?


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 18, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> whats this months flavor?



Garlic


----------



## Keebs (Jun 18, 2010)

Bubbette said:


> Hey. Just got back from my brother's for supper. Grilled pork chops, squash and onions, and au gratin potatoes. YumYum!


Nom, Nom,Nom!!! 



SnowHunter said:


> It was a bit ADD wasn't it?


Can you say "DUH"!!    



crackerdave said:


> Hey,Seth - great job on your first drivel.Drivelin' right along!
> [Drive-by]


HIIiiiiiii again Dave................... 



Jeff C. said:


> Where's Keebs??


HERE!!!!!!!!!!!!! 


rhbama3 said:


> oh lawd, i don't wanna be on call no more! Just finished an emergency heart operation and the beeper goes off again. Our buddies in Tifton wanted to send us another present tonight.
> Dodging bullets and running from bush to bush after a 15 hour workday. This is not a way to start a weekend of call



Ouch!


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 18, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Garlic



 

Thanks, coke all  over now


----------



## Keebs (Jun 18, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Garlic


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 18, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> oh lawd, i don't wanna be on call no more! Just finished an emergency heart operation and the beeper goes off again. Our buddies in Tifton wanted to send us another present tonight.
> Dodging bullets and running from bush to bush after a 15 hour workday. This is not a way to start a weekend of call



Dang Pookie, that blows.

But that's why you make the BIG bucks!!


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 18, 2010)

QUACK!!!!!!


----------



## slip (Jun 18, 2010)

anyone else watch dual survival?

pretty good, but still no match for survivorman


----------



## Keebs (Jun 18, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Dang Pookie, that blows.
> 
> But that's why you make the BIG bucks!!


Quackster!!!!!!!!!!! 



slip said:


> anyone else watch dual survival?
> 
> pretty good, but still no match for survivorman



Dang, Moppett, Koda trips me OUT every time I see him!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 18, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Dang Pookie, that blows.
> 
> But that's why you make the BIG bucks!!



I'm salaried. I lost money this week.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 18, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> I'm salaried. I lost money this week.



double ouch!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 18, 2010)

PUI Warning!!!!!


----------



## modern_yeoman (Jun 18, 2010)

w





slip said:


> anyone else watch dual survival?
> 
> pretty good, but still no match for survivorman



I tried to ain't much to it. Watching cops on spike TV now....


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 18, 2010)

I'm gonna find something to eat. I'm starving but i'm also about to hit the bed. Ya'll have a good'un!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 18, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Dang Pookie, that blows.
> 
> But that's why you make the BIG bucks!!




QUACKYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY!!!!!


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 18, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Thanks, coke all  over now



Nobody ever lets me in on the jokes. 



Hooked On Quack said:


> Dang Pookie, that blows.
> 
> But that's why you make the BIG bucks!!



Hey!


----------



## modern_yeoman (Jun 18, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> I'm salaried. I lost money this week.



I learned a long time ago not to divide hours into your salary. Makes you sad.....


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 18, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> I'm gonna find something to eat. I'm starving but i'm also about to hit the bed. Ya'll have a good'un!



Hey!!!

Good Night!!!


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jun 18, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> whats this months flavor?



rhubarb


----------



## slip (Jun 18, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Dang, Moppett, Koda trips me OUT every time I see him!!


"look into my eyes."

"do as i say"

"drop....the....cookie..."


he was begging when i took that pic.


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 18, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> PUI Warning!!!!!


Oh I guess I gotta catch up 



rhbama3 said:


> I'm gonna find something to eat. I'm starving but i'm also about to hit the bed. Ya'll have a good'un!


Night Wingman, hope ya get some rest 


SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Nobody ever lets me in on the jokes.
> 
> 
> 
> Hey!


PM me yer email


----------



## Keebs (Jun 18, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> PUI Warning!!!!!


   



rhbama3 said:


> I'm gonna find something to eat. I'm starving but i'm also about to hit the bed. Ya'll have a good'un!



Later Bama!!!


----------



## slip (Jun 18, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Nobody ever lets me in on the jokes.



i know how ya feel.


----------



## Hankus (Jun 18, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> PUI Warning!!!!!


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 18, 2010)

slip said:


> "look into my eyes."
> 
> "do as i say"
> 
> ...



  

that is too cute Slip!! Koda looks like he's got "First Class Pitiful 101" down


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 18, 2010)

slip said:


> "look into my eyes."
> 
> "do as i say"
> 
> ...


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 18, 2010)

slip said:


> "look into my eyes."
> 
> "do as i say"
> 
> ...



I love that picture!!! 



slip said:


> i know how ya feel.



We can cry on each other's shoulder.


----------



## slip (Jun 18, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> that is too cute Slip!! Koda looks like he's got "First Class Pitiful 101" down



as long as its safe for dogs, he pretty much gets a bite of dinner every night.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 18, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> I love that picture!!!
> 
> 
> 
> We can cry on each other's shoulder.





Quit all that!! Next thing you know, I`ll commence to squallin` with ya`ll!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 18, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Oh I guess I gotta catch up
> 
> 
> Night Wingman, hope ya get some rest
> ...



You better hurrup!!!


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 18, 2010)

slip said:


> as long as its safe for dogs, he pretty much gets a bite of dinner every night.



 Oh yeah, he got you trained 

somehow, both mine got me too


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 18, 2010)

Slip, that`s a fine lookin` dog you got there.


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 18, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Quit all that!! Next thing you know, I`ll commence to squallin` with ya`ll!!


right 





Jeff C. said:


> You better hurrup!!!



Guess I'll just hafta be behind.. I'm only at .25ish or so


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 18, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Quit all that!! Next thing you know, I`ll commence to squallin` with ya`ll!!



I'm sowwy!!!  *sniff sniff* Okay all better now.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 18, 2010)

slip said:


> "look into my eyes."
> 
> "do as i say"
> 
> ...






Nicodemus said:


> Quit all that!! Next thing you know, I`ll commence to squallin` with ya`ll!!


  ~~backing out of the room slowly~~~


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 18, 2010)

I need to check my email more often.. already had it. 

Garlic will never look the same to me now.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 18, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> right
> 
> 
> 
> ...





SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> I'm sowwy!!!  *sniff sniff* Okay all better now.





Keebs said:


> ~~backing out of the room slowly~~~





Good evenin`, Ladies...


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 18, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Good evenin`, Ladies...



Hey there Mr. Nicodemus!  How are you this evening?


----------



## Keebs (Jun 18, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> I need to check my email more often.. already had it.
> 
> Garlic will never look the same to me now.


You JUST now seeing THAT???????? 




Nicodemus said:


> Good evenin`, Ladies...


Evenin 'Demus!


----------



## slip (Jun 18, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Slip, that`s a fine lookin` dog you got there.



thank ya
he's got a good nose on him too.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 18, 2010)

Hankus said:


>


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 18, 2010)

Keebs said:


> You JUST now seeing THAT????????



I never check my email.  Sowwy!!!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 18, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> I never check my email.  Sowwy!!!



 I'll have to text ya when I send email, huh?


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 18, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> I need to check my email more often.. already had it.
> 
> Garlic will never look the same to me now.





Nicodemus said:


> Good evenin`, Ladies...



Evenin Nick   How you doin this evenin?


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 18, 2010)

Doin` purty good. Ain`t gonna be much longer though. Got a full day ahead of me tomorrow.


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 18, 2010)

Keebs said:


> I'll have to text ya when I send email, huh?


----------



## Keebs (Jun 18, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Doin` purty good. Ain`t gonna be much longer though. Got a full day ahead of me tomorrow.



Fishin? Gator huntin? Schley co.???


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 18, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> But that's why you make the BIG bucks!!


Morning MistyYou get that dog off the loader yet?



rhbama3 said:


> I'm salaried. I lost money this week.


Better you than me. If I was with all this OT I'b be maken about $3.50 an hour.



SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Nobody ever lets me in on the jokes.


Thats because we have to explain them to ya.



I said that out loud didn't I.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 18, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> right
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm about 2.0



SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> I'm sowwy!!!  *sniff sniff* Okay all better now.



Hey girl....sorry I haven't spoke to ya sooner




Keebs said:


> ~~backing out of the room slowly~~~







Nicodemus said:


> Good evenin`, Ladies..._and gentlemen_



Evenin' Nic!!!


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 18, 2010)

Keebs said:


> I'll have to text ya when I send email, huh?



Don't do that she went WAY over her text on the last bill.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 18, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Fishin? Gator huntin? Schley co.???



Schley County doins` tomorrow. 

I know that if I go fishin`, I will go swimmin` while I`m at it, and i still have a trace of this cough yet...


----------



## Keebs (Jun 18, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Thats because we have to explain them to ya.
> 
> I said that out loud didn't I.



 Good Lawd son!!


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 18, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Thats because we have to explain them to ya.
> 
> 
> 
> I said that out loud didn't I.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 18, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> QUACK!!!!!!



Hiya Snowbabe!!




Keebs said:


> Quackster!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Dang, Moppett, Koda trips me OUT every time I see him!!




KEEBS!!!!  Check yo texts!!



Jeff C. said:


> PUI Warning!!!!!





Jeff C. said:


> QUACKYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY!!!!!



Oh my, Jeff's gonna get banded tonight!!  Hiya bud!!





SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Nobody ever lets me in on the jokes.
> 
> 
> 
> Hey!



stawkstawkstawk... Helloooooo there cutie pie!!




Nicodemus said:


> Good evenin`, Ladies...





Hiya Nico!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 18, 2010)

Howdy Quack!


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 18, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Don't do that she went WAY over her text on the last bill.



Thats why ya just get unlimited!  cheaper in the long run


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 18, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hiya Snowbabe!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



bout time!! 


 Hi Quacker


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 18, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Thats because we have to explain them to ya.



Not all the time. 



Jeff C. said:


> Hey girl....sorry I haven't spoke to ya sooner



Hey my Tick Friend! Love the picture of your son.


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 18, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> stawkstawkstawk... Helloooooo there cutie pie!!



Dang... you caught me! 



SnowHunter said:


> Thats why ya just get unlimited!  cheaper in the long run



That's what I keep telling him.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 18, 2010)

Nite folks! Karen and Cody, keep em straight!


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 18, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Good Lawd son!!


What... Gawd stompin off like slip does



SnowHunter said:


>


Thank you, can I have another.


----------



## slip (Jun 18, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Nite folks! Karen and Cody, keep em straight!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 18, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Don't do that she went WAY over her text on the last bill.


 Her toooo???? 



Nicodemus said:


> Schley County doins` tomorrow.
> 
> I know that if I go fishin`, I will go swimmin` while I`m at it, and i still have a trace of this cough yet...


Yep, figured that..............  



Hooked On Quack said:


> KEEBS!!!!  Check yo texts!!



Just saw it............... she at work wiff ya or is that your "home office"???
I take it she weren't "to" upset with ya'll, huh? 

Just saw the text part of the text............ DANG, what kind is it?  What ya gonna do????


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 18, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Nite folks! Karen and Cody, keep em straight!



Good night Nick! I don't think we could ever keep this bunch straight.


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 18, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Good night Nick! I don't think we could ever keep this bunch straight.


You have enough trouble with just little ol me.


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 18, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Dang... you caught me!
> 
> 
> 
> That's what I keep telling him.


Men 




Nicodemus said:


> Nite folks! Karen and Cody, keep em straight!


Night Nick!! 



dougefresh said:


> What... Gawd stompin off like slip does
> 
> 
> Thank you, can I have another.


no!


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 18, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> no!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 18, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Nite folks! Karen and Cody, keep em straight!



Nite Nic, have a good time tomorrow!! 
Oh & about the rest of your note...........


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 18, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hiya Snowbabe!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fixin to sober up...got a HAWT date tomorrow


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 18, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> You have enough trouble with just little ol me.



Puh-leaze!!!!! 



SnowHunter said:


> Men



Can't live with them... Can't live without them.


----------



## wickedjester (Jun 18, 2010)

Evenin Yall


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 18, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Her toooo????
> 
> 
> Yep, figured that..............
> ...




Looks to be part Lab and mebbe some kinda bulldog??  Sweet as she can be, but cut up and seems to be real sore!  When I first got to work I put her out, and she stood by the door and whimpered, had to let her back in!!  We had some catfood left from the last stray cat, so she's been eating that and I fed her some leftovers in the frig.  She has a collar but no tag,  I don't know what we're gonna do with her, and you better not tell Dawn!!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 18, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Fixin to sober up...got a HAWT date tomorrow






SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Puh-leaze!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Can't live with them... Can't live without them.


Ain't dat da truff??? 



wickedjester said:


> Evenin Yall


Yo!


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 18, 2010)

Well .... he is doing better. Looks exhausted but well put together.


----------



## wickedjester (Jun 18, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Ain't dat da truff???
> 
> 
> Yo!



Hey Keebs!


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jun 18, 2010)

Happy Friday nite kool folkz, tonight iz my lucky nite.


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 18, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Happy Friday nite kool folkz, tonight iz my lucky nite.



Did ya hit the lotto....


----------



## Keebs (Jun 18, 2010)

wickedjester said:


> Hey Keebs!


No hawt date? 



hogtrap44 said:


> Happy Friday nite kool folkz, tonight iz my lucky nite.



Do tell!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 18, 2010)

Nite folks...BIG day tomorrow!!!


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 18, 2010)

nite Jeff....


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jun 18, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Did ya hit the lotto....


Almost as good.



Keebs said:


> No hawt date?
> 
> 
> 
> Do tell!


I won a box of bb-q chicken, and also got a bushel of fresh squash. Good times ahead fo sho!


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 18, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Ain't dat da truff???



Sho is 



hogtrap44 said:


> Happy Friday nite kool folkz, tonight iz my lucky nite.



What's going on Craig?


----------



## wickedjester (Jun 18, 2010)

Keebs said:


> No hawt date?
> 
> 
> 
> Do tell!



Keebs,
None at all....

I think Ive been out with everything around here I thought was Hawt until the Beer wore off

Just now getting in though


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jun 18, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Nite folks...BIG day tomorrow!!!


Nite Jeff, have a safe one bud.


----------



## slip (Jun 18, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Nite Nic, have a good time tomorrow!!
> Oh & about the rest of your note...........


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 18, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Nite folks...BIG day tomorrow!!!



Good Night Jeff! Have a good day tomorrow!!!


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jun 18, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Sho is
> 
> 
> 
> What's going on Craig?


Hey Karen, did ya see the good news?


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 18, 2010)

Karen go ahead and slap me.... I forgot. I'm sorry sweetie, I got distracted with the house cleaning today.


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 18, 2010)

slip said:


>



I musta missed that post of Keebs laughing at us keepin em straight.  We can tag team em!!!


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 18, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Puh-leaze!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Can't live with them... Can't live without them.


Thank ya can I have another.

It's also cheeper to keep um.



hogtrap44 said:


> Happy Friday nite kool folkz, tonight iz my lucky nite.


 What up HTWe gona open that Rhino farm now.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 18, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Almost as good.
> 
> I won a box of bb-q chicken, and also got a bushel of fresh squash. Good times ahead fo sho!


NOt bad!! 



wickedjester said:


> Keebs,
> None at all....
> 
> I think Ive been out with everything around here I thought was Hawt until the Beer wore off
> ...


MmmmHhhmmm



slip said:


>


ouch, ouch, ouch, ouch 



SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> I musta missed that post of Keebs laughing at us keepin em straight.  We can tag team em!!!


  you saw that!!!!!!


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jun 19, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Thank ya can I have another.
> 
> It's also cheeper to keep um.
> 
> What up HTWe gona open that Rhino farm now.


Hey Doug, i am starting to look into just that. 
 Got a bit of paper work to be did to get one here from Africa. Shots an stuff, let alone the,..........price an that's even if that gov't will cooperate. Hidden hassles an stuff.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 19, 2010)

Battery dieing & hawt date tomorrow, g'nite folks!!


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 19, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Hey Karen, did ya see the good news?



I did! That is awesome. You sho gonna be eatin good soon.



dougefresh said:


> Thank ya can I have another.
> 
> It's also cheeper to keep um.



 This is a bad whippin.

It sure is cheaper to keep this one. 



Keebs said:


> you saw that!!!!!!



You can run but you can't hide.  Bwaaahhhhaaaahhhh


----------



## wickedjester (Jun 19, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Battery dieing & hawt date tomorrow, g'nite folks!!



Nite Keebs!

Text sent with pic of next victim...I mean date.Let me know what you think!


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jun 19, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Karen go ahead and slap me.... I forgot. I'm sorry sweetie, I got distracted with the house cleaning today.


O.K


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 19, 2010)

CRAIIIIIIIIIIIG!!! You were right.... Luck came my way


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 19, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Battery dieing & hawt date tomorrow, g'nite folks!!



night Keebs....


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 19, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Battery dieing & hawt date tomorrow, g'nite folks!!



Good night!!! Have fun tomorrow night! Don't do anything I wouldn't do.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jun 19, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Battery dieing & hawt date tomorrow, g'nite folks!!


Nite Keebster.


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 19, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> O.K



I said Karen.... something you wanna share with us, huuuuh??


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jun 19, 2010)

It's FRIDAY!!!!!!!

G'mornin my drivelin friends.


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 19, 2010)

Night SpitSista!


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jun 19, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> CRAIIIIIIIIIIIG!!! You were right.... Luck came my way


Well Goooood!! Whats da scoop? I had a bit of good luck tonite myself.


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 19, 2010)

snowhunter said:


> craiiiiiiiiiiig!!! You were right.... Luck came my way



what happened??????????


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 19, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> It's FRIDAY!!!!!!!
> 
> G'mornin my drivelin friends.



Hey Prankster! How you doin?


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jun 19, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> It's FRIDAY!!!!!!!
> 
> G'mornin my drivelin friends.


Hey ya Jeff. Happy Friday. Do you like squash?


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 19, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Hey Doug, i am starting to look into just that.
> Got a bit of paper work to be did to get one here from Africa. Shots an stuff, let alone the,..........price an that's even if that gov't will cooperate. Hidden hassles an stuff.



We can put on the back 40 and the gooberment aint gots to now nuffin about um.


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 19, 2010)




----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 19, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Puh-leaze!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Can't live with them... Can't live without them.


exactly  


hogtrap44 said:


> Well Goooood!! Whats da scoop? I had a bit of good luck tonite myself.





SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> what happened??????????


I gotta letter to go for testing with a local Sheriff Dept.. I KNOW I can ace this one  6 July  

and Congrats Craig, on da loot!!


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jun 19, 2010)

Yep, yippieeee, I'll have to go fix me some real soon too. Gots me plenty of salt to go along wid it.





SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> I did! That is awesome. You sho gonna be eatin good soon.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jun 19, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Hey Prankster! How you doin?


I am doing AWSOME,how goes the prank war?


hogtrap44 said:


> Hey ya Jeff. Happy Friday. Do you like squash?



I do likes me some fried squash


----------



## wickedjester (Jun 19, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> exactly
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Congrats Snowie!


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 19, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> It's FRIDAY!!!!!!!
> 
> G'mornin my drivelin friends.



Mornin Jeff.


Looks like you and Quack are gona be all alone in a little while.Our machine just went down for the weekend and I'm only gona stay till they cut the last roll. Then I'm headin south.


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 19, 2010)

Hey Jeff!!!


----------



## slip (Jun 19, 2010)

anyone else getting reallllllllllly tired of this?
<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/nys0i_FRjTI&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/nys0i_FRjTI&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jun 19, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> We can put on the back 40 and the gooberment aint gots to now nuffin about um.


I heard that bud. But it's kinda hard to hide two tons of that. Needs lots of water too.


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 19, 2010)

wickedjester said:


> Congrats Snowie!



Thanks Chris!!!


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 19, 2010)

YaraG. said:


>



Night!



SnowHunter said:


> exactly
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That is awesome!!! 



hogtrap44 said:


> Yep, yippieeee, I'll have to go fix me some real soon too. Gots me plenty of salt to go along wid it.







Jeff Raines said:


> I am doing AWSOME,how goes the prank war?
> 
> 
> I do likes me some fried squash



Doug 2... Me 0


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jun 19, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Mornin Jeff.
> 
> 
> Looks like you and Quack are gona be all alone in a little while.Our machine just went down for the weekend and I'm only gona stay till they cut the last roll. Then I'm headin south.


OH NO!!!!.....keep your phone on so he cand send you texts


SnowHunter said:


> Hey Jeff!!!


Hey Snowy


slip said:


> anyone else getting reallllllllllly tired of this?


Never even seen that one


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jun 19, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> exactly
> 
> 
> 
> ...


GREAT! Snowy, i told you you were going to be o.k didn't i?
 Now lets keep a good positive and hold off ol' Murphy. All goes through, and you're in like Flynn. Stay Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----!


----------



## slip (Jun 19, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> Never even seen that one



dude its like every other commercial here annoying.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jun 19, 2010)

Opps, The above was for the abbrv of positive, man this thing is sensitive.


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 19, 2010)

slip said:


> anyone else getting reallllllllllly tired of this?
> <object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/nys0i_FRjTI&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/nys0i_FRjTI&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>


Yep I hate them big white boxes



hogtrap44 said:


> I heard that bud. But it's kinda hard to hide two tons of that. Needs lots of water too.


We can dam up one of the creek and make us a new pond.



SnowHunter said:


> exactly
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Jeff Raines said:


> OH NO!!!!.....keep your phone on so he cand send you texts


I don't want to READ anymore of Quack's texts.


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 19, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> GREAT! Snowy, i told you you were going to be o.k didn't i?
> Now lets keep a good positive and hold off ol' Murphy. All goes through, and you're in like Flynn. Stay Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----!





hogtrap44 said:


> Opps, The above was for the abbrv of positive, man this thing is sensitive.



 

Yup! I owe ya a batch of somethin, brownies or somethin.... will definetly have em at FPG for ya


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 19, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Opps, The above was for the abbrv of positive, man this thing is sensitive.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jun 19, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Yup! I owe ya a batch of somethin, brownies or somethin.... will definetly have em at FPG for ya


Hope to see ya there. Yes i loves brownies and yes i'll be hungry.


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 19, 2010)

I'm a Knight-F-Mohawkbring it on Misty.


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 19, 2010)

All this "saying bad words" done ran everyone off.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jun 19, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Yep I hate them big white boxes
> 
> We can dam up one of the creek and make us a new pond.
> 
> ...



Yep have to make a new water hole fo sho. Especally if the herd gets up to fourty or more.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jun 19, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> All this "saying bad words" done ran everyone off.



Nah,most just don't hang around after midnight very long


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 19, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> Nah,most just don't hang around after midnight very long



Oh yeah!!!


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 19, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> Nah,most just don't hang around after midnight very long



Bunch of slackers.


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 19, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Yep have to make a new water hole fo sho. Especally if the herd gets up to fourty or more.


40 good greif. I was thinkin about just 30. 

Check out my sig line.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jun 19, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> 40 good greif. I was thinkin about just 30.
> 
> Check out my sig line.


Yep cool line. Hey,... ya could change it to rhino, for all the high test gas reasons.


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 19, 2010)

3


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 19, 2010)

0


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jun 19, 2010)

Well,.....It's time to go eat, then off to Yak sack, cause awake time card is punched. Good times ahead. Nite.


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 19, 2010)

Night Craig!!! Have a good weekend!!!


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jun 19, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Well,.....It's time to go eat, then off to Yak sack, cause awake time card is punched. Good times ahead. Nite.



C'ya Craig

I gots to walk around and do a building check,back in a few


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 19, 2010)

Having serious connection issues here at the house!!......Don't know yet if it is the router,or satellite connection.....posting from the cell phone now, and it is a pain!!........Ya'll have fun, and be safe!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 19, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Yep I hate them big white boxes
> 
> We can dam up one of the creek and make us a new pond.
> 
> ...



There ain't no reading involved...




SnowHunter said:


> Yup! I owe ya a batch of somethin, brownies or somethin.... will definetly have em at FPG for ya



Good luck on the test Snowbabe!!




dougefresh said:


> I'm a Knight-F-MohawkView attachment 535643bring it on Misty.




You kinda look like Gary Coleman there, guy sure lived a short life...


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 19, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Having serious connection issues here at the house!!......Don't know yet if it is the router,or satellite connection.....posting from the cell phone now, and it is a pain!!........Ya'll have fun, and be safe!!



Hey Mitch!!!

My computer is being extra slow tonight. 

Night! Have a good weekend!


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 19, 2010)

Night Craig! 

Awww HawtSGGSista  I'll share


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 19, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Awww HawtSGGSista  I'll share



Quit teasin me


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 19, 2010)

Night all you slackers.

To the rest of ya'll, have a good weekend I'm headin south.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jun 19, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Night all you slackers.
> 
> To the rest of ya'll, have a good weekend I'm headin south.



Next week Douge


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jun 19, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Gary Coleman sure lived a short life...


----------



## slip (Jun 19, 2010)

im gunna go find a coyote den to raid.


night yall.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jun 19, 2010)

G'night slip


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jun 19, 2010)




----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 19, 2010)

Count down to the 3am crash...


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jun 19, 2010)




----------



## Jeff Raines (Jun 19, 2010)

A dozen krispy keme donuts hot off the conveyer would be good about now.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jun 19, 2010)

What it is my nite owl drivlas????


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jun 19, 2010)

I still here,don't know where the quack went.Douge is off for the weekend,think DJ is too.

Why you up so early matty?


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jun 19, 2010)

Dog is sick so I was up with her for a little while.  Now I'm watching the "brazil butt lift" infomercial.  It's quite entertaining!


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jun 19, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Dog is sick so I was up with her for a little while.  Now I'm watching the "brazil butt lift" infomercial.  It's quite entertaining!



be nice to rub a Brazillian butt huh?Bet the meat is nice and firm,well rounded where it should be.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 19, 2010)

One mo hour to go!!!


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jun 19, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> One mo hour to go!!!



6 more here


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 19, 2010)

mornin.......


----------



## Hankus (Jun 19, 2010)

WAKEY WAKEY HANDS OFF SNAKEY










mornin jurzie


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 19, 2010)

Hankus said:


> WAKEY WAKEY HANDS OFF SNAKEY
> 
> 
> 
> ...



too early for pikin.....


----------



## chuckb7718 (Jun 19, 2010)

Morning folks!

It' the weekend!!!


----------



## Nautical Son (Jun 19, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> be nice to rub a Brazillian butt huh?Bet the meat is nice and firm,well rounded where it should be.



Hmmm....so many banable things I could say....


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jun 19, 2010)

Mornin' peeps!


----------



## chuckb7718 (Jun 19, 2010)

Timmay!!


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jun 19, 2010)

chuckb7718 said:


> Timmay!!



Mornin' Bro!!


----------



## chuckb7718 (Jun 19, 2010)

bluegrassbowhntr said:


> Mornin' Bro!!



Big plans for Father's Day?


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jun 19, 2010)

TGattis said:


> Hmmm....so many banable things I could say....


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 19, 2010)

Hey and BYE! gotta go cut da grass. its over 4 inches tall. You would think its the end of the world in my moms eyes.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 19, 2010)

Got a busy day, myself. Ya`ll have a good day!


----------



## OutFishHim (Jun 19, 2010)

Good Morning!  My AC is finally fixed!  

Came home yesterday from hanging out with some friends and I there was a whole new unit installed!!

Off to pick some berries before it gets too hot.............


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 19, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Good Morning!  My AC is finally fixed!
> 
> Came home yesterday from hanging out with some friends and I there was a whole new unit installed!!
> 
> Off to pick some berries before it gets too hot.............



what u pickin?


----------



## OutFishHim (Jun 19, 2010)

Tuffdawg said:


> what u pickin?



Blackberries


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 19, 2010)

bluegrassbowhntr said:


> Mornin' peeps!



mornin.....


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 19, 2010)

Mornin' eryone!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 19, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Blackberries



High!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 19, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> High!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 19, 2010)

guh moanin....
Nothing like a beeper going off at 0230am to make you feel special. 
I need coffee bad!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 19, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


>




Give Keebs a squeeze on her hiney for me !!



rhbama3 said:


> guh moanin....
> Nothing like a beeper going off at 0230am to make you feel special.
> I need coffee bad!



Dang, they're about to work my Pookie to death!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 19, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> guh moanin....
> Nothing like a beeper going off at 0230am to make you feel special.
> I need coffee bad!



Moanin' Bama!!!


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 19, 2010)

Mornin Jeff & Bama..... Quack GO to bed you need it.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 19, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Give Keebs a squeeze on her hiney for me !!
> 
> 
> 
> Dang, they're about to work my Pookie to death!!



My call weeks are legendary. Nurses will start crying when they find out they are on call with me. Shoot, i start crying when i'm on call with me.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 19, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Mornin Jeff & Bama..... Quack GO to bed you need it.



Okay, I'm outta here, ya'll have a good day!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 19, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Okay, I'm outta here, ya'll have a good day!!



Have a good nap, Quack-babe!


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 19, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Okay, I'm outta here, ya'll have a good day!!



Take it easy....


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 19, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Give Keebs a squeeze on her hiney for me !!
> 
> 
> 
> Dang, they're about to work my Pookie to death!!







YaraG. said:


> Mornin Jeff & Bama..... Quack GO to bed you need it.



Mornin' Ms. Yara!!!!



Hooked On Quack said:


> Okay, I'm outta here, ya'll have a good day!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 19, 2010)

mornin crew. it's miserable trying to sleep on humidity soaked 80 degree sheets.  I never thought I'd ever say, Monday can't come soon enough..


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jun 19, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> mornin crew. it's miserable trying to sleep on humidity soaked 80 degree sheets.  I never thought I'd ever say, Monday can't come soon enough..


Mornin all ya daywalkers

Miggy-no A/C????


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 19, 2010)

Mornin yall


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 19, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> mornin crew. it's miserable trying to sleep on humidity soaked 80 degree sheets.  I never thought I'd ever say, Monday can't come soon enough..



It's actually quite pleasant here this morning. Would have been an awesome morning to chase piggys.


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 19, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> mornin crew. it's miserable trying to sleep on humidity soaked 80 degree sheets.  I never thought I'd ever say, Monday can't come soon enough..



Hop in the car.... let's go to the beach. I'm all ready btw... suit is on, cooler is packed, car is full, and we are off!!!! Oh btw... clothing isn't required on my beach


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jun 19, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> Mornin yall



That's it?

No,how y'all doing? or I slept great!!

C'mon Seth carpe diem


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 19, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> That's it?
> 
> No,how y'all doing? or I slept great!!
> 
> C'mon Seth carpe diem



WELL fell asleep on the couch and now my back hurts and now ive gotta go to a famley reunon


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 19, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> mornin crew. it's miserable trying to sleep on humidity soaked 80 degree sheets.  I never thought I'd ever say, Monday can't come soon enough..



Mornin' Miguel.....I feel your pain. Mine was acting up 2 weeks ago. I could only maintain 78-84 in the house, but fortunately, I just needed freon.....whewwww


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 19, 2010)

Mornin boys...........


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 19, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> It's actually quite pleasant here this morning. Would have been an awesome morning to chase piggys.



Yep....or some top water schooling Bass, 5 mins. from my house


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 19, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Mornin boys...........



mornin', Yara!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 19, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Mornin boys...........


 

Heyyy, it's my favorite little Cuban....


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 19, 2010)

Well I'm off.... can't sit here and be sick any more.... going to the beach to get some sun or cancer, lol. Ya'll have a great day....


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 19, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Mornin boys...........





rhbama3 said:


> mornin', Yara!



Maybe I need to change my avatar......Bama won't even say mornin' to me


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jun 19, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> WELL fell asleep on the couch and now my back hurts and now ive gotta go to a famley reunon



Gotcha...no what ya mean.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 19, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Well I'm off.... can't sit here and be sick any more.... going to the beach to get some sun or cancer, lol. Ya'll have a great day....



Have FUN!!!!


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jun 19, 2010)

Mornin Jeff C


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 19, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin' Miguel.....I feel your pain. Mine was acting up 2 weeks ago. I could only maintain 78-84 in the house, but fortunately, I just needed freon.....whewwww


 
We needed 4lbs of refrigerant on Tuesday, which made it blow very cool, but he was going to replace the inside coil, said it had a slow leak, well Wednesday night the blower self destructed.


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 19, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Heyyy, it's my favorite little Cuban....



Is that an obssesion of yours..... a cuban??!?!?!?


Jeff C. said:


> Maybe I need to change my avatar......Bama won't even say mornin' to me



Mornin Jeffery, Jeff, Sugar plum, sweetie pie. See.. ya don't need sugar from Bama.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 19, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Is that an obssesion of yours..... a cuban??!?!?!?
> .


 
Not since they lost their wrapper crop. I stick with Dominicans since that happened..


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 19, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Yep....or some top water schooling Bass, 5 mins. from my house



I need to get you some ponyhead jigs. They look like a 1/2 oz. roadrunner on steroids with a #1 blade and a 2/0 hook. Great for a long casts and motoring thru a school on the surface.


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 19, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Not since they lost their wrapper crop. I stick with Dominicans since that happened..









 lawd what am I gonna do with ya?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 19, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> Mornin Jeff C



Hey Jeff....what you up to today????



Miguel Cervantes said:


> We needed 4lbs of refrigerant on Tuesday, which made it blow very cool, but he was going to replace the inside coil, said it had a slow leak, well Wednesday night the blower self destructed.



Yeah....I worked on it for 4-5 hrs, thawing it out and cleaning coils. It would last about a day, finally called AC man and in 30 mins. we were back in business. He said I probably have a very small leak, considering it's approx 8 yrs. old and never had to add any.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 19, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Hey Jeff....what you up to today????
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah....I worked on it for 4-5 hrs, thawing it out and cleaning coils. It would last about a day, finally called AC man and in 30 mins. we were back in business. He said I probably have a very small leak, considering it's approx 8 yrs. old and never had to add any.


 

Mine's only 3 years old, warranty covers parts, but the labor is gonna leave a big hole in my wallet.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jun 19, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Mornin Jeffery, Jeff, Sugar plum, sweetie pie. See.. ya don't need sugar from Bama.


Thought you was headed to the clothing optional beach?




Jeff C. said:


> Hey Jeff....what you up to today????


Work till noon,then to mom and dad's house to pressure wash and paint


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 19, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> Thought you was headed to the clothing optional beach?


 
She will be wearing the optional clothing, so what's your point??..


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 19, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Is that an obssesion of yours..... a cuban??!?!?!?
> 
> 
> Mornin Jeffery, Jeff, Sugar plum, sweetie pie. See.. ya don't need sugar from Bama.




 For future reference Jeffrey



rhbama3 said:


> I need to get you some ponyhead jigs. They look like a 1/2 oz. roadrunner on steroids with a #1 blade and a 2/0 hook. Great for a long casts and motoring thru a school on the surface.



Bama.....that sounds like what I need....sometimes it's hard to catch-up and stay with them on an electric only boat/reservoir. We usually cast poppers when they are actively in a frenzy on top, if we can reach them. If out of reach or at the tail end of a frenzy, I throw a spoon or Ratl-trap for distance and subsurface. I have caught two fish on one lure before


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jun 19, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> She will be wearing the optional clothing, so what's your point??..



my point would be,from what optional clothes she wears...or doesn't


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 19, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> Thought you was headed to the clothing optional beach?
> 
> 
> 
> Work till noon,then to mom and dad's house to pressure wash and paint


Can't leave the house nekkid... they won't let me.


Miguel Cervantes said:


> She will be wearing the optional clothing, so what's your point??..


I guess it's not to HOT for ya huh!!


Jeff C. said:


> For future reference Jeffrey
> 
> 
> 
> Bama.....that sounds like what I need....sometimes it's hard to catch-up and stay with them on an electric only boat/reservoir. We usually cast poppers when they are actively in a frenzy on top, if we can reach them. If out of reach or at the tail end of a frenzy, I throw a spoon or Ratl-trap for distance and subsurface. I have caught two fish on one lure before



Tomatoes.... tomates


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jun 19, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Can't leave the house nekkid...


That reminds me of a Lewis Grizzard quote
Naked is having no clothes on.....Nekkid is having no clothes on and up to something


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 19, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> That reminds me of a Lewis Grizzard quote
> Naked is having no clothes on.....Nekkid is having no clothes on and up to something



Naked is what I am when I'm not in public... i've been a nudist my entire life. Just ask mama and she'll tell ya. Nekkid is what I am when daddy is home


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 19, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> That reminds me of a Lewis Grizzard quote
> Naked is having no clothes on.....Nekkid is having no clothes on and up to something


 
I sure do miss ol' LG, his ramblings are timeless. I think about him everytime I go eat at the Blue Willow.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 19, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Can't leave the house nekkid... they won't let me.
> 
> I guess it's not to HOT for ya huh!!
> 
> ...



OK Yaira


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 19, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Naked is what I am when I'm not in public... i've been a nudist my entire life. Just ask mama and she'll tell ya. Nekkid is what I am when daddy is home


 
Looks like I'm gonna have to spend more time in Savannah...


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jun 19, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Naked is what I am when I'm not in public... i've been a nudist my entire life. Just ask mama and she'll tell ya. Nekkid is what I am when daddy is home



Here I sit at work.....just imagining


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 19, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> Here I sit at work.....just imagining


 
Daddy??


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 19, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> OK Yaira


Come here and gimme some suga!


Miguel Cervantes said:


> Looks like I'm gonna have to spend more time in Savannah...





Jeff Raines said:


> Here I sit at work.....just imagining



You two back in your cages


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 19, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Daddy??


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 19, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> Here I sit at work.....just imagining



just a thinkin' and a thinkin'......


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jun 19, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Daddy??



Oh you dawg


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 19, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> Oh you dawg



You reckon he's overheated????


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jun 19, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> You reckon he's overheated????



might need to find him a hurricane to watch


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 19, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> might need to find him a hurricane to watch


 
How about this, it's been persistantly hanging on, despite the professional opinions.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 19, 2010)

Ya'll have a good 'un.....I got to get ready for a little adventure today


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 19, 2010)

Seiriousely... what's the big deal about the naked body? God created us naked and if it wasn't for idjit Eve, we would still be naked. I wrote a paper on my beliefs in human sexuality, that brought my professor to tears. America is one of the most uptight and prude countries around. Skinny, fat, white, brown, pink, green, tall, short, baldy, or hairy. It's all beautiful and shouldn't be covered up. My kids have seen me naked since birth and have no problems with it. When I take them to "my" beach, they have no problems with others in the nude as well. This is because I have taught them, from an early age, that their bodies are temples. Yes I have also taught them about sexual predators and are sharp as my machete.


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 19, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Seiriousely... what's the big deal about the naked body? God created us naked and if it wasn't for idjit Eve, we would still be naked. I wrote a paper on my beliefs in human sexuality, that brought my professor to tears. America is one of the most uptight and prude countries around. Skinny, fat, white, brown, pink, green, tall, short, baldy, or hairy. It's all beautiful and shouldn't be covered up. My kids have seen me naked since birth and have no problems with it. When I take them to "my" beach, they have no problems with others in the nude as well. This is because I have taught them, from an early age, that their bodies are temples. Yes I have also taught them about sexual predators and are sharp as my machete.


 you tell it like it is dont ya?


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jun 19, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Seiriousely... what's the big deal about the naked body? God created us naked and if it wasn't for idjit Eve, we would still be naked. I wrote a paper on my beliefs in human sexuality, that brought my professor to tears. America is one of the most uptight and prude countries around. Skinny, fat, white, brown, pink, green, tall, short, baldy, or hairy. It's all beautiful and shouldn't be covered up. My kids have seen me naked since birth and have no problems with it. When I take them to "my" beach, they have no problems with others in the nude as well. This is because I have taught them, from an early age, that their bodies are temples. Yes I have also taught them about sexual predators and are sharp as my machete.


But you women's bodies are sooooo much better to look at


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 19, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> . Skinny, fat, white, brown, pink, green, tall, short, baldy, or hairy. It's all beautiful and shouldn't be covered up..


 
I qualify for 4 out of the 10, do I win a prize??


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 19, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I qualify for 4 out of the 10, do I win a prize??


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 19, 2010)

Tuffdawg said:


> you tell it like it is dont ya?


Pretty much ma'am....


Jeff Raines said:


> But you women's bodies are sooooo much better to look at


That's not true.... have ya seen daddys body
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Miguel Cervantes said:


> I qualify for 4 out of the 10, do I win a prize??


My chest hurts and now because of you.... my sides.


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 19, 2010)

But I have to say....... I have seen some bald, fat, short and hairy dudes with their clothes on, and I gotta be honest. Those are the last ones I wanna see without the proper attire.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 19, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Seiriousely... what's the big deal about the naked body? God created us naked and if it wasn't for idjit Eve, we would still be naked. I wrote a paper on my beliefs in human sexuality, that brought my professor to tears. America is one of the most uptight and prude countries around. Skinny, fat, white, brown, pink, green, tall, short, baldy, or hairy. It's all beautiful and shouldn't be covered up. My kids have seen me naked since birth and have no problems with it. When I take them to "my" beach, they have no problems with others in the nude as well. This is because I have taught them, from an early age, that their bodies are temples. Yes I have also taught them about sexual predators and are sharp as my machete.



 A g-rated forum doesn't allow all the things i could say about this.


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 19, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> A g-rated forum doesn't allow all the things i could say about this.



zip it robert.


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 19, 2010)

Tuffdawg said:


> But I have to say....... I have seen some bald, fat, short and hairy dudes with their clothes on, and I gotta be honest. Those are the last ones I wanna see without the proper attire.


Ouch.... that hurt so good!!!


rhbama3 said:


> A g-rated forum doesn't allow all the things i could say about this.



Ssshhhhh.....


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 19, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I qualify for 4 out of the 10, do I win a prize??



Tuesday around lunch time, we have a lunch date. I will size ya up and let ya know about this dilemma of yours.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 19, 2010)

Tuffdawg said:


> But I have to say....... I have seen some bald, fat, short and hairy dudes with their clothes on, and I gotta be honest. Those are the last ones I wanna see without the proper attire.


 
Stalker...


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 19, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Ouch.... that hurt so good!!!
> 
> 
> Ssshhhhh.....



 Well ya know, when a dude has more hair on the back of his shoulders than he does on his head, it sort of........ well.............. is really freagin gross. Its not appealing at all. But there are some women that like it..... More power to em....... But I prefer em under 200 lbs, no more than 5'9",  somewhat in shape, And dont nag or complain.  Those are my standards.


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 19, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Stalker...



 its bad when i cant tell their shoulders from their rear.  get a razor dude.


----------



## chuckb7718 (Jun 19, 2010)

Well, I was gonna go watch tv, but this is much more entertaining!


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 19, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> A g-rated forum doesn't allow all the things i could say about this.


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 19, 2010)

OK folks... I'm off time for mommy duties, highlights, pedicure, shopping, packing, oil change, dry cleaners, laundry, and an easy bake tan. Ya'll play nice and don't go start shedding clothes on my account.....


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 19, 2010)

chuckb7718 said:


> Well, I was gonna go watch tv, but this is much more entertaining!


I know tbug could spice it up. She knows how to get the right words a flowin. 



turtlebug said:


>



Come on, say something, you know you want too.


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 19, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> OK folks... I'm off time for mommy duties, highlights, pedicure, shopping, packing, oil change, dry cleaners, laundry, and an easy bake tan. Ya'll play nice and don't go start shedding clothes on my account.....



 we will try and refrain.


----------



## chuckb7718 (Jun 19, 2010)

Tuffdawg said:


> Well ya know, when a dude has more hair on the back of his shoulders than he does on his head, it sort of........ well.............. is really freagin gross. Its not appealing at all. But there are some women that like it..... More power to em....... But I prefer em under 200 lbs, no more than 5'9",  somewhat in shape, And dont nag or complain.  Those are my standards.



I'm a little less than 200!!!


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 19, 2010)

Tuffdawg said:


> Well ya know, when a dude has more hair on the back of his shoulders than he does on his head, it sort of........ well.............. is really freagin gross. Its not appealing at all. But there are some women that like it..... More power to em....... But I prefer em under 200 lbs, no more than 5'9",  somewhat in shape, And dont nag or complain.  Those are my standards.



Next time bring the nair


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 19, 2010)

chuckb7718 said:


> I'm a little less than 200!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 19, 2010)

Tuffdawg said:


> But I have to say....... I have seen some bald, fat, short and hairy dudes with their clothes on, and I gotta be honest. Those are the last ones I wanna see without the proper attire.


I'm not fat, i'm pleasantly plump! 


Tuffdawg said:


> zip it robert.


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 19, 2010)

Tuffdawg said:


> I know tbug could spice it up. She knows how to get the right words a flowin.
> 
> 
> 
> Come on, say something, you know you want too.





I'm just thinking how much I'm gonna miss my Wobbert-Woo  

He's probably got about 45 minutes of life left after the next time Bubbette logs in. 


It was nice knowin ya darlin.


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 19, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> I'm just thinking how much I'm gonna miss my Wobbert-Woo
> 
> He's probably got about 45 minutes of life left after the next time Bubbette logs in.
> 
> ...



He better do some deletin


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 19, 2010)

chuckb7718 said:


> I'm a little less than 200!!!



Just a little.


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 19, 2010)

Tuffdawg said:


> He better do some deletin



Nah, I'll take up for him.   

Bubbette's a good ol' gal. We're running away on vacation together and leaving the cell phones at home. 

Of course, a tent in the backyard isn't very far away, but that's all we can manage right now.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jun 19, 2010)

I'm out y'all,have a good day.

Yara keep your clothes off.....and no more about daddy(shudder)


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 19, 2010)

i gotta go get some sd cards together for Fishbait. He's checking the trailcams today. 
see ya'll later!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 19, 2010)

Tuffdawg said:


> But I prefer em under 200 lbs, no more than 5'9", somewhat in shape, And dont nag or complain.  Those are my standards.


 
So you like skinny midgets huh?? Oh Bobbyyyyy, Bobbyyyyy, where are ya' brotha....


----------



## chuckb7718 (Jun 19, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Just a little.





0.1% body fat is my goal!


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 19, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> I'm out y'all,have a good day.
> 
> Yara keep your clothes off.....and no more about daddy(shudder)


wrong "daddy"


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 19, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> Nah, I'll take up for him.
> 
> Bubbette's a good ol' gal. We're running away on vacation together and leaving the cell phones at home.
> 
> Of course, a tent in the backyard isn't very far away, but that's all we can manage right now.


 
I'll set the camper up down by the fire ring if you wanna get a little further away!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 19, 2010)

chuckb7718 said:


> 0.1% body fat is my goal!


 
DUDE !!!!! You'll freeze to death in 80 degree weather with that percentage...


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 19, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> So you like skinny midgets huh?? Oh Bobbyyyyy, Bobbyyyyy, where are ya' brotha....



 makes  ya wonder dont it?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 19, 2010)

Tuffdawg said:


> makes ya wonder dont it?


 
Nope, I'm 6'0", that's why Bobby is always yellin up at me askin what the weather is like...


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 19, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Nope, I'm 6'0", that's why Bobby is always yellin up at me askin what the weather is like...



 I know what u look like. Thats why i undershot a few inches.


----------



## chuckb7718 (Jun 19, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> DUDE !!!!! You'll freeze to death in 80 degree weather with that percentage...



Yeah, you're right!
But I really need to start thinkin bout my figure! I mean I'm up to a 30" waist as it is!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 19, 2010)

Tuffdawg said:


> I know what u look like. Thats why i undershot a few inches.


 
I heard you always aim low..



chuckb7718 said:


> Yeah, you're right!
> But I really need to start thinkin bout my figure! I mean I'm up to a 30" waist as it is!


 
I had a 30" waist when I got married. It's all her fault I tell ya'..


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 19, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I heard you always aim low..
> 
> 
> 
> I had a 30" waist when I got married. It's all her fault I tell ya'..



 Dont Always believe what you hear.


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 19, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Seiriousely... what's the big deal about the naked body? God created us naked and if it wasn't for idjit Eve, we would still be naked. I wrote a paper on my beliefs in human sexuality, that brought my professor to tears. America is one of the most uptight and prude countries around. Skinny, fat, white, brown, pink, green, tall, short, baldy, or hairy. It's all beautiful and shouldn't be covered up. My kids have seen me naked since birth and have no problems with it. When I take them to "my" beach, they have no problems with others in the nude as well. This is because I have taught them, from an early age, that their bodies are temples. Yes I have also taught them about sexual predators and are sharp as my machete.





Tuffdawg said:


> Well ya know, when a dude has more hair on the back of his shoulders than he does on his head, it sort of........ well.............. is really freagin gross. Its not appealing at all. But there are some women that like it..... More power to em....... But I prefer em under 200 lbs, no more than 5'9",  somewhat in shape, And dont nag or complain.  Those are my standards.





Actually, there's an episode of Seinfield that covers this much better than I can. Season 9, Episode 9 "The Apology".

Lemme summarize it..... 

Jerry's girlfriend moves in. Unbeknownst to him, she's always nude at home. At first, he thinks he's died and gone to Heaven. George is jealous and always trying to come over and sneak a peek. Kramer is busy trying to cut down his shower time. Anyways.... Jerry begins to grow old of said girlfriend's constant nudity and complains about how watching a naked woman bent down to pick something up off of the floor and coughing just isn't sexy. Being nude leaves nothing to the imagination and takes the spark out of a relationship. George thinks he's crazy but in the end, it's just not right for Jerry and girlfriend moves out. Kramer discovers that utilizing gravity to help cut down on shower time is much better than trying to prepare dinner while you bathe so everything is ready when your guests arrive.


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 19, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> Actually, there's an episode of Seinfield that covers this much better than I can. Season 9, Episode 9 "The Apology".
> 
> Lemme summarize it.....
> 
> Jerry's girlfriend moves in. Unbeknownst to him, she's always nude at home. At first, he thinks he's died and gone to Heaven. George is jealous and always trying to come over and sneak a peek. Kramer is busy trying to cut down his shower time. Anyways.... Jerry begins to grow old of said girlfriend's constant nudity and complains about how watching a naked woman bent down to pick something up off of the floor and coughing just isn't sexy. Being nude leaves nothing to the imagination and takes the spark out of a relationship. George thinks he's crazy but in the end, it's just not right for Jerry and girlfriend moves out. Kramer discovers that utilizing gravity to help cut down on shower time is much better than trying to prepare dinner while you bathe so everything is ready when your guests arrive.


 You always know what to say.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 19, 2010)

Ehhhemmmm,,,,TurtleBabe,,,,,,,I made you an offer woman.....you ignoring my hospitalities...


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 19, 2010)

Tuffdawg said:


> You always know what to say.



I knew you wuz choppin carrots in the shower so you'd be on time!         



Okay, gotta run to the Army Surplus store/shack. They close at 1 on Saturdays. 


On that note, I've been spreading bird seed all around my birdbath. I've got a bunch of blue-jays running off all my songbirds.  I have a squirrel I call "Digger" (cause he digs holes in all in the yard) who has brought about 7 friends to my blue-jay trap.  

They look like hogs at a trough right now.  

Gonna grab the pellet pistol and see if I can collect some blue feathers this afternoon.


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 19, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Ehhhemmmm,,,,TurtleBabe,,,,,,,I made you an offer woman.....you ignoring my hospitalities...



Ooops, sorry. 

I'll run it by Bubbette.  I don't know though, I think she was looking forward to maybe hanging out in the backyard for the entertainment value.  We could at least watch Wobbert-Woo  slip and fall while he cleans the Koi pond.


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 19, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> I knew you wuz choppin carrots in the shower so you'd be on time!



 how in the heck did you figure that one out?


----------



## chuckb7718 (Jun 19, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> Ooops, sorry.
> 
> I'll run it by Bubbette.  I don't know though, I think she was looking forward to maybe hanging out in the backyard for the entertainment value.  We could at least watch Wobbert-Woo  slip and fall while he cleans the Koi pond.



Must give points for flailing arms!
Extra points for multisyllable cuss words as well!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 19, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> Ooops, sorry.
> 
> I'll run it by Bubbette.  I don't know though, I think she was looking forward to maybe hanging out in the backyard for the entertainment value.  We could at least watch Wobbert-Woo  slip and fall while he cleans the Koi pond.


 

Yep, I can't compete with that!!!


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Jun 19, 2010)

Dear lord


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 19, 2010)

Workin2Hunt said:


> Dear lord


----------



## chuckb7718 (Jun 19, 2010)

Workin2Hunt said:


> Dear lord



Unless you've read back bout 4 pages, you can't imagine!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 19, 2010)

The things i endure for the wimmen i wuv....
Broken bones, bleeding, concussions, bruises, stitches, but Hey, if it makes them laugh it was worth it.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 19, 2010)

Workin2Hunt said:


> Dear lord



I think you meet all the a-fore mentioned criteria.


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Jun 19, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> I think you meet all the a-fore mentioned criteria.


----------



## Hankus (Jun 19, 2010)




----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 19, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> The things i endure for the wimmen i wuv....
> Broken bones, bleeding, concussions, bruises, stitches, but Hey, if it makes them laugh it was worth it.


 
And that's just washing the clothes, vacuuming the house and taking out the garbage........What happens when you clean the Koi pond?


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 19, 2010)

we now have a sinkhole in th back yard


----------



## slip (Jun 19, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> we now have a sinkhole in th back yard



jump in and tell me how deep it is.


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Jun 19, 2010)

slip said:


> jump in and tell me how deep it is.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 19, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> exactly
> 
> I gotta letter to go for testing with a local Sheriff Dept.. I KNOW I can ace this one  6 July


 GR8T for you Sista!!



slip said:


> jump in and tell me how deep it is.


   some days you just kill me, Moppett!! 



Workin2Hunt said:


>


Heeeeeyyyy Bobbbyyyy!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 19, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> And that's just washing the clothes, vacuuming the house and taking out the garbage........What happens when you clean the Koi pond?



well, as long as you have your feet set properly when you step in, you should be okay. The slope from the shallow to deep end can get kinda tricky during that 10 foot slide. 

Fishbait and co. just left the house heading to Hogville and Butler. 
Woozer enjoyed meeting them.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 19, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> we now have a sinkhole in th back yard



ouch. Not good. True sinkhole, or you think an old tree stump and roots collapsed?


----------



## Bubbette (Jun 19, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> I'm just thinking how much I'm gonna miss my Wobbert-Woo
> 
> He's probably got about 45 minutes of life left after the next time Bubbette logs in.
> 
> ...



Yea, I've been readin' the last couple of pages. Bubba has been bad . . . again. 

Got to find my cyber skillets.


----------



## OutFishHim (Jun 19, 2010)

Idjits!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 19, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> well, as long as you have your feet set properly when you step in, you should be okay. The slope from the shallow to deep end can get kinda tricky during that 10 foot slide.
> 
> Fishbait and co. just left the house heading to Hogville and Butler.
> *Woozer enjoyed meeting them*.


Again?    Afternoon Bamaboy!! 



rhbama3 said:


> ouch. Not good. True sinkhole, or you think an old tree stump and roots collapsed?


----------



## Keebs (Jun 19, 2010)

Bubbette said:


> Yea, I've been readin' the last couple of pages. Bubba has been bad . . . again.
> 
> Got to find my cyber skillets.



  poor wobert! 
Hey Bubbettesista!


----------



## Bubbette (Jun 19, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> well, as long as you have your feet set properly when you step in, you should be okay. The slope from the shallow to deep end can get kinda tricky during that 10 foot slide.
> 
> Fishbait and co. just left the house heading to Hogville and Butler.
> Woozer enjoyed meeting them.



That slope is even more fun when it's covered in algae. I've tried to get pics, but the danged digital camera has a short delay from when I push the button to when it takes the picture. I'll get a goodun one of these days.

How many times did Woozer knock over the vacuum cleaner this time?


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 19, 2010)

Bubbette said:


> Yea, I've been readin' the last couple of pages. Bubba has been bad . . . again.
> 
> Got to find my cyber skillets.


Hey, ya ol' Battle Axe! 


OutFishHim said:


> Idjits!


Hey, Purty Lady! 


Keebs said:


> Again?    Afternoon Bamaboy!!


Hey, other Purty Lady!


----------



## Bubbette (Jun 19, 2010)

Keebs said:


> poor wobert!
> Hey Bubbettesista!



Hey Keebs!


----------



## Bubbette (Jun 19, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Hey, ya ol' Battle Axe!
> 
> Hey, Purty Lady!
> 
> Hey, other Purty Lady!



You wantin' to go to New Orleans by yourself?


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 19, 2010)

Bubbette said:


> That slope is even more fun when it's covered in algae. I've tried to get pics, but the danged digital camera has a short delay from when I push the button to when it takes the picture. I'll get a goodun one of these days.
> 
> How many times did Woozer knock over the vacuum cleaner this time?



He just ran laps around them in the driveway barking his head off. Sammy and Sophie got  some quality ear scratching time and hated to see them leave.


----------



## Bubbette (Jun 19, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> He just ran laps around them in the driveway barking his head off. Sammy and Sophie got  some quality ear scratching time and hated to see them leave.



Poor Woozer. He can't help it that he's dain bramaged.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 19, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Idjits!


Hey sista, didn't see you slip in here, congrats on getting the new air, know you are tickled!! 



Bubbette said:


> Hey Keebs!






Bubbette said:


> You wantin' to go to New Orleans by yourself?






Ok, Jeff & co. has hit the road & on their way............


----------



## OutFishHim (Jun 19, 2010)

So.....the next time I decide to go berry picking......will someone *please* remind me to wear bug spray on my legs?  I probably kills 25 mosquitos sucking on me.

Then, when I got home, I noticed water flowing down the street......coming from the middle of my yard!  It's coming out of the meter box.  And do you think the after-hour tech has called me back yet?  NOOOO!  Can't wait to see this water bill!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 19, 2010)

Bubbette said:


> Poor Woozer. He can't help it that he's dain bramaged.



Seriously, Woozer sounds like my kind of dog! 
All my animals are 'flickted one way or another!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 19, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> So.....the next time I decide to go berry picking......will someone *please* remind me to wear bug spray on my legs?  I probably kills 25 mosquitos sucking on me.
> 
> Then, when I got home, I noticed water flowing down the street......coming from the middle of my yard!  It's coming out of the meter box.  And do you think the after-hour tech has called me back yet?  NOOOO!  Can't wait to see this water bill!



 girl please ** outdoors=bugspray **


----------



## Bubbette (Jun 19, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> So.....the next time I decide to go berry picking......will someone *please* remind me to wear bug spray on my legs?  I probably kills 25 mosquitos sucking on me.
> 
> Then, when I got home, I noticed water flowing down the street......coming from the middle of my yard!  It's coming out of the meter box.  And do you think the after-hour tech has called me back yet?  NOOOO!  Can't wait to see this water bill!



If the leak is on their side of the meter, you should be ok. But, if the leak is on your side of the meter, well, let's just say they'll have a budget windfall.


----------



## OutFishHim (Jun 19, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Hey sista, didn't see you slip in here, congrats on getting the new air, know you are tickled!! :



Hey Sista!  I am!  But I'm not used to wearing clothes during the day any more.....




Keebs said:


> Ok, Jeff & co. has hit the road & on their way............



Lucky!


----------



## OutFishHim (Jun 19, 2010)

Keebs said:


> girl please ** outdoors=bugspray **



After I left, I noticed I had some in the car!



Bubbette said:


> If the leak is on their side of the meter, you should be ok. But, if the leak is on your side of the meter, well, let's just say they'll have a budget windfall.



Let's PRAY it is their fault!


----------



## OutFishHim (Jun 19, 2010)

I just heard a strange man's voice in my bedroom.......(hubby at work).............but it was only the Weather Radio Man.....

Guess I should check the radar.......we were about to go to the pool!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 19, 2010)

Bubbette said:


> You wantin' to go to New Orleans by yourself?


Up to you. I can make some calls.


OutFishHim said:


> So.....the next time I decide to go berry picking......will someone *please* remind me to wear bug spray on my legs?  I probably kills 25 mosquitos sucking on me.
> 
> Then, when I got home, I noticed water flowing down the street......coming from the middle of my yard!  It's coming out of the meter box.  And do you think the after-hour tech has called me back yet?  NOOOO!  Can't wait to see this water bill!


Now, that's having a bad day! Sorry, Heather!


Bubbette said:


> If the leak is on their side of the meter, you should be ok. But, if the leak is on your side of the meter, well, let's just say they'll have a budget windfall.


Yep. Meter to street= their problem. Meter to house= your problem.


----------



## OlAlabama (Jun 19, 2010)

Moanin y'all.


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Jun 19, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Heeeeeyyyy Bobbbyyyy!!



Hiya Keebs



OutFishHim said:


> Idjits!



Hello There


----------



## OutFishHim (Jun 19, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Up to you. I can make some calls.
> 
> Now, that's having a bad day! Sorry, Heather!
> 
> Yep. Meter to street= their problem. Meter to house= your problem.



City guy just left...........it's our problem......



Workin2Hunt said:


> Hiya Keebs
> 
> 
> 
> Hello There



Hello Bobber!


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 19, 2010)

Workin2Hunt said:


> Hiya Keebs
> 
> 
> 
> Hello There


----------



## OlAlabama (Jun 19, 2010)

*reminder*



OutFishHim said:


> So.....the next time I decide to go berry picking......will someone *please* remind me to wear bug spray on my legs?




OutFishHim.  Reminder: Next time y'all go berry pickin, wear bug spray on your legs.  If ya don't, lots a bugs r gonna bite on them!


----------



## OutFishHim (Jun 19, 2010)

OlAlabama said:


> OutFishHim.  Reminder: Next time y'all go berry pickin, wear bug spray on your legs.  If ya don't, lots a bugs r gonna bite on them!



Actually, I think next time I'll wear jeans so I can get in the bushes further.....

Thanks....


----------



## Keebs (Jun 19, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Hey Sista!  I am!  But I'm not used to wearing clothes during the day any more.....
> 
> Lucky!



  



OlAlabama said:


> Moanin y'all.


Afternoon! 



Workin2Hunt said:


> Hiya Keebs
> 
> 
> 
> Hello There






OutFishHim said:


> City guy just left...........it's our problem......



BUMmer sista!


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 19, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Actually, I think next time I'll wear jeans so I can get in the bushes further.....
> 
> Thanks....



Drink a fishbowl before you go next time, theprolly wont bite you then, or at least if they do,  you wont care.


----------



## OutFishHim (Jun 19, 2010)

Keebs said:


> BUMmer sista!



Ya know, the water bill has been a little higher the last couple months...like $30 higher....I wonder if this had anything to do with it...

Thankfully Paul is handy and I'm sure will be able to fix it.  The leak has got to be very close to the meter too, because it is full of water and the rest is up hill.  So *maybe* they won't have to dig up my whole yard.


----------



## OutFishHim (Jun 19, 2010)

Tuffdawg said:


> Drink a fishbowl before you go next time, theprolly wont bite you then, or at least if they do,  you wont care.



"Hey everybody!  Look at the drunk stuck in the bushes!"


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 19, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> "Hey everybody!  Look at the drunk stuck in the bushes!"



 You know I'd pull you out.


----------



## Bubbette (Jun 19, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> City guy just left...........it's our problem......



Been there, done that. I know it's no fun.


----------



## OutFishHim (Jun 19, 2010)

Tuffdawg said:


> You know I'd pull you out.



You'd be in there with me!



Bubbette said:


> Been there, done that. I know it's no fun.



Was it expensive to fix?


----------



## OlAlabama (Jun 19, 2010)

Bubbette said:


> You wantin' to go to New Orleans by yourself?



think i heard this somewhere before 



rhbama3 said:


> Up to you. I can make some calls.



Oh ya, an Allman Brothers lyric  Be nice y'all


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 19, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> You'd be in there with me!


 Thats even better.


----------



## Bubbette (Jun 19, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Ya know, the water bill has been a little higher the last couple months...like $30 higher....I wonder if this had anything to do with it...
> 
> Thankfully Paul is handy and I'm sure will be able to fix it.  The leak has got to be very close to the meter too, because it is full of water and the rest is up hill.  So *maybe* they won't have to dig up my whole yard.



That's what happened to us. The water bill was about $30 more than usual for several months. Bubba went to check the air conditioner one day and the side of the yard was mushy. It turned out that the guys who installed our invisible fence cut the water line when they dug the trench for the wire. I guess they didn't see the need to tell anyone when they did it. Such nice guys.


----------



## Bubbette (Jun 19, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> You'd be in there with me!
> 
> 
> 
> Was it expensive to fix?



I don't remember it being too bad. The worst part was the after hours charge for calling a plumber out on the weekend. If I remember right, he was a friend of a neighbor so he didn't charge as much as he could have.


----------



## OlAlabama (Jun 19, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Actually, I think next time I'll wear jeans so I can get in the bushes further.....
> 
> Thanks....



Jeans ul stop some thorns and mosquitoes, but those red bugs will climb right up them legs.  SPRAY DA JEANS!


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 19, 2010)

...... I wanna eat some crab legs.................


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Jun 19, 2010)

Tuffdawg said:


>



I told you about those spankins



OutFishHim said:


> "Hey everybody!  Look at the drunk stuck in the bushes!"





Tuffdawg said:


> You know I'd pull you out.



Then there'd be two drunks stuck in da bushes


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 19, 2010)

I wonder how much bodily damage I will do using the weed eater in shorts.


----------



## OutFishHim (Jun 19, 2010)

Tuffdawg said:


> Thats even better.







Bubbette said:


> That's what happened to us. The water bill was about $30 more than usual for several months. Bubba went to check the air conditioner one day and the side of the yard was mushy. It turned out that the guys who installed our invisible fence cut the water line when they dug the trench for the wire. I guess they didn't see the need to tell anyone when they did it. Such nice guys.



I would have sent them the bill!



Bubbette said:


> I don't remember it being too bad. The worst part was the after hours charge for calling a plumber out on the weekend. If I remember right, he was a friend of a neighbor so he didn't charge as much as he could have.



It *always* happens after hours!  Hopefully hubby can fix it, because I made the city dude turn the water off!


Maybe I should call AJ.  He always helps with my heating elements....wonder if he has the right tools to turn  my water back on...


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 19, 2010)

Workin2Hunt said:


> I told you about those spankins
> 
> 
> 
> ...



just back the 4 wheeler up and........ never mind. 
*backing away from the puter slowly*


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 19, 2010)

Tuffdawg said:


> I wonder how much bodily damage I will do using the weed eater in shorts.



your gonna get itchy....


----------



## OutFishHim (Jun 19, 2010)

OlAlabama said:


> Jeans ul stop some thorns and mosquitoes, but them red bugs will climb right up them legs.  SPRAY DA JEANS!







Workin2Hunt said:


> Then there'd be two drunks stuck in da bushes







Tuffdawg said:


> I wonder how much bodily damage I will do using the weed eater in shorts.





You can always wear knee socks..


----------



## slip (Jun 19, 2010)

Tuffdawg said:


> I wonder how much bodily damage I will do using the weed eater in shorts.



stay away from ant beds and bird feeders.


made that mistake with no shirt on the other day.


----------



## OlAlabama (Jun 19, 2010)

Are these here threads just for a special click a friends only or can a neighbor from just a little west of y'all join in?  Just wan a have a little fun and start a little trouble!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 19, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Ya know, the water bill has been a little higher the last couple months...like $30 higher....I wonder if this had anything to do with it...
> 
> Thankfully Paul is handy and I'm sure will be able to fix it.  The leak has got to be very close to the meter too, because it is full of water and the rest is up hill.  So *maybe* they won't have to dig up my whole yard.



Hoping it'll be an easy fix for ya!! 

Count down till J&J land.............. +/- 1.5 hrs............


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 19, 2010)

OlAlabama said:


> Are these here threads just for a special click a friends only or can a neighbor from just a little west of y'all join in?  Just wan a have a little fun and start a little trouble!



Well if thats all you need to be happy, your in the right place darlin


----------



## Keebs (Jun 19, 2010)

slip said:


> stay away from ant beds and bird feeders.
> 
> 
> made that mistake with no shirt on the other day.


they can fly THAT high?!?! 



OlAlabama said:


> Are these here threads just for a special click a friends only or can a neighbor from just a little west of y'all join in?  Just wan a have a little fun and start a little trouble!



Come one, come all, a lot of us have met in person & it just "adds" to the fun, but on the same hand, a lot of us has yet to meet, join in any time!!  The more the merrier!


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Jun 19, 2010)

Tuffdawg said:


> I wonder how much bodily damage I will do using the weed eater nekkid.



Fixed it for ya


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 19, 2010)

Tuffdawg said:


> Well if thats all you need to be happy, your in the right place darlin



You just said "Darlin" to an Auburn fan. Just thought i'd mention it.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 19, 2010)

Tuffdawg said:


> I wonder how much bodily damage I will do using the weed eater in shorts.


 
Why did you put shorts on your weed eater??


----------



## OutFishHim (Jun 19, 2010)

slip said:


> stay away from ant beds and bird feeders.
> 
> 
> made that mistake with no shirt on the other day.



Hey Slipper!



OlAlabama said:


> Are these here threads just for a special click a friends only or can a neighbor from just a little west of y'all join in?  Just wan a have a little fun and start a little trouble!



You have to play Nekkid Twister with Quack for initiation....I'll set up the appointment for you.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 19, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> You just said "Darlin" to an Auburn fan. Just thought i'd mention it.


 
She's bi-polar, she doesn't descriminate against teams...


----------



## OutFishHim (Jun 19, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Why did you put shorts on your weed eater??


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 19, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Hey Slipper!
> 
> 
> 
> You have to play Nekkid Twister with Quack for initiation....I'll set up the appointment for you.


 

Quack said I cheated cause I was able to make contact with five colors all at the same time...


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 19, 2010)

Workin2Hunt said:


> Fixed it for ya



 heres one for ya, yara should love this.


----------



## slip (Jun 19, 2010)

Keebs said:


> they can fly THAT high?!?!


on the bright side i can open my left eye again.


OutFishHim said:


> Hey Slipper!



Howdy.


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Jun 19, 2010)

Tuffdawg said:


> heres one for ya, yara should love this.



I already got an A for that


----------



## Keebs (Jun 19, 2010)

slip said:


> on the bright side i can open my left eye again.
> 
> 
> Howdy.


----------



## OutFishHim (Jun 19, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Quack said I cheated cause I was able to make contact with five colors all at the same time...



There is nothing I can say right now that will not get me in trouble....


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 19, 2010)

Workin2Hunt said:


> I already got an A for that



 Yeah but theres ............. oh god the possibilities


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 19, 2010)

Workin2Hunt said:


> I already got an A for that


 
You misunderstood, that was an "Eh" as in, did you say something?


----------



## OlAlabama (Jun 19, 2010)

Tuffdawg said:


> Well if thats all you need to be happy, your in the right place darlin



Happy.  Ya know summer's gonna start on Monday.  Let's get it on and over with.  Happy. Well maybe one a them Y types a beer would help.  Least there ain't water runnin  out a my yard, and am skeeter free (in the house) at the moment.


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 19, 2010)

OlAlabama said:


> Happy.  Ya know summer's gonna start on Monday.  Let's get it on and over with.  Happy. Well maybe one a them Y types a beer would help.  Least there ain't water runnin  out a my yard, and am skeeter free (in the house) at the moment.



well is your lawn equipment properly dressed?


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 19, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> Actually, there's an episode of Seinfield that covers this much better than I can. Season 9, Episode 9 "The Apology".
> 
> Lemme summarize it.....
> 
> Jerry's girlfriend moves in. Unbeknownst to him, she's always nude at home. At first, he thinks he's died and gone to Heaven. George is jealous and always trying to come over and sneak a peek. Kramer is busy trying to cut down his shower time. Anyways.... Jerry begins to grow old of said girlfriend's constant nudity and complains about how watching a naked woman bent down to pick something up off of the floor and coughing just isn't sexy. Being nude leaves nothing to the imagination and takes the spark out of a relationship. George thinks he's crazy but in the end, it's just not right for Jerry and girlfriend moves out. Kramer discovers that utilizing gravity to help cut down on shower time is much better than trying to prepare dinner while you bathe so everything is ready when your guests arrive.



I saw that one.... did ya see the pool shrinkage one....


Tuffdawg said:


> heres one for ya, yara should love this.



A+ for me!!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 19, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> She's bi-polar, she doesn't descriminate against teams...



If she will drag the midgets crate on the porch so he can watch her cut grass, he may spring for the crab legs she's wanting.


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 19, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> I saw that one.... did ya see the pool shrinkage one....
> 
> 
> A+ for me!!!!



 I have  another one that says no clothes allowed beyond this point.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 19, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> A+ for me!!!!


 
Eh!!! Plus what??


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Jun 19, 2010)

Tuffdawg said:


> Yeah but theres ............. oh god the possibilities







Miguel Cervantes said:


> You misunderstood, that was an "Eh" as in, did you say something?



Watch it there fluffy


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 19, 2010)

Workin2Hunt said:


> Watch it there fluffy


 
What's that hobbit, you wanna fluff what?


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Jun 19, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> If she will drag the midgets crate on the porch so he can watch her cut grass, he may spring for the crab legs she's wanting.


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 19, 2010)

Workin2Hunt said:


> Watch it there fluffy pants


Fixed it for ya honey!!!!


----------



## OutFishHim (Jun 19, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You misunderstood, that was an "Eh" as in, did you say something?



Dang...



OlAlabama said:


> Happy.  Ya know summer's gonna start on Monday.  Let's get it on and over with.  Happy. Well maybe one a them Y types a beer would help.  Least there ain't water runnin  out a my yard, and am skeeter free (in the house) at the moment.



What's a Y type?  Is that some sort of Northern joke?

If so, I'm about to open nuimber 3.


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 19, 2010)

here yara


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 19, 2010)

Tuffdawg said:


> Fixed dinner for ya honey!!!! but you have to come get it, I can't drive.


 
Fixed it for ya'


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 19, 2010)

Tuffdawg said:


> I have  another one that says no clothes allowed beyond this point.



I have better but not for this board....


----------



## OutFishHim (Jun 19, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> What's that hobbit, you wanna fluff what?



Where is our FluffySista?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 19, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> I have better but not for this board....


 
Nice sailboat..


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 19, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Fixed it for ya'



 On contrare, I have a new car. Whats your excuse for not being able to cook?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 19, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Where is our FluffySista?


 
She's lost or sumpin..


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Jun 19, 2010)

Tuffdawg said:


> Fixed it for ya honey!!!!



Thanks



OutFishHim said:


> What's a Y type



I must not reply
I must not reply
I must not reply


----------



## pbradley (Jun 19, 2010)

Tuffdawg said:


> here yara



Does that only apply to Yara or can anyone participate?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 19, 2010)

Tuffdawg said:


> On contrare, I have a new car. Whats your excuse for not being able to cook?


 
Who says I can't cook? Ask around..


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 19, 2010)

pbradley said:


> Does that only apply to Yara or can anyone participate?



 it depends on if you are going to be present.


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 19, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Eh!!! Plus what??


I'd tell ya but I know your age... so i'll spare ya.


Miguel Cervantes said:


> Nice sailboat..



I'm just counting them up for ya.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 19, 2010)

Tuffdawg said:


> it depends on if you are going to bring presents.


 
Typical!!!


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 19, 2010)

pbradley said:


> Does that only apply to Yara or can anyone participate?





Tuffdawg said:


> it depends on if you are going to be present.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 19, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> I'd tell ya but I know your age... so i'll wait till I see you to spoil you.
> 
> 
> .


 

OH YEAH !!!!


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 19, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Who says I can't cook? Ask around..



 Well you contantly whine about needing food. I was just sayin....................


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 19, 2010)

What are you people doing?


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 19, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Typical!!!



well, if its free..................


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 19, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> What are you people doing?



 I dont know whats wrong with em. Theyre all outta control.


----------



## pbradley (Jun 19, 2010)

Tuffdawg said:


> it depends on if you are going to be present.



What if I am participating at "present?"


----------



## OlAlabama (Jun 19, 2010)

Tuffdawg said:


> well is your lawn equipment properly dressed?



howd you know Tuffdawg, AND could ya please change your sig line.

The Sinfield episode about shinkage - talks about the little things Yara.  And don't forget its the little thing that count!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 19, 2010)

Tuffdawg said:


> Well you contantly whine about needing food. I was just sayin....................


 
You misunderstood, Again, Typical...


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 19, 2010)

Tuffdawg said:


> I dont know whats wrong with em. Theyre all outta control.



I concur!


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 19, 2010)

yeah baby!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 19, 2010)

pbradley said:


> What if I am participating at "present?"



 oh my............................


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 19, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> What are you people doing?


I think they all got into the "happy juice"


OlAlabama said:


> howd you know Tuffdawg, AND could ya please change your sig line.
> 
> The Sinfield episode about shinkage - talks about the little things Yara.  And don't forget its the little thing that count!


That was my sig line on another board.... too funny.


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 19, 2010)

Oh yeah, Wobbert-Woo  and Bubbette,

I talked with Harley a while ago. He said he liked Woozer.  

I didn't bother to ask how he got close enough to him to come to that conclusion.


----------



## pbradley (Jun 19, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> I concur!



Put that hammer away, would ya please?!?!


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 19, 2010)

pbradley said:


> What if I am participating at "present?"





Tuffdawg said:


> oh my............................





No kiddin 

Where'd he find a waterproof computer?


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Jun 19, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> I think they all got into the "happy juice"



Waaaayyyyyy too early


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 19, 2010)

Workin2Hunt said:


> Waaaayyyyyy too early


 
Put the baby bottle down and back away slowwwwwllllly.......NOW!!!


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 19, 2010)

pbradley said:


> Put that hammer away, would ya please?!?!



NO


----------



## Keebs (Jun 19, 2010)

Well, looks like I75 is hindering J&J's progess a bit, gonna be a wee bit later than planned, but headed south anyway!! 
Now, how should we prepare the shkrimp for tonight?? grilled? boiled? hhhmmmm.............


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 19, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> No kiddin
> 
> Where'd he find a waterproof computer?



 oh god the seran wrap!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 19, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> Oh yeah, Wobbert-Woo  and Bubbette,
> 
> I talked with Harley a while ago. He said he liked Woozer.
> 
> I didn't bother to ask how he got close enough to him to come to that conclusion.



It's the white markings on Woozys face. It makes him look cute. Dumb as dirt, but cute.
Poor Harley looked like a pretzel folded up in the back seat of that truck.


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 19, 2010)




----------



## Workin2Hunt (Jun 19, 2010)

Later folks, gotta run to da beer store


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 19, 2010)

Workin2Hunt said:


> Later folks, gotta run to da beer store



you gonna get the crab legs while your there?


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 19, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> you gonna get the crab legs while your there?



 hes gettin my beer first.


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 19, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> It's the white markings on Woozys face. It makes him look cute. Dumb as dirt, but cute.
> Poor Harley looked like a pretzel folded up in the back seat of that truck.





Himz not dumb. Himz just lives life in slow motion.  

Tell me about it. Poor kid.  I told him he'd be better off to sit on the back of the 4-wheeler.  

As of Thursday night, I'm officially the shortest person in the house.   The 12 year old has surpassed me.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 19, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> *Himz not dumb. Himz just lives life in slow motion.*
> 
> Tell me about it. Poor kid.  I told him he'd be better off to sit on the back of the 4-wheeler.
> 
> As of Thursday night, I'm officially the shortest person in the house.   The 12 year old has surpassed me.



  
Don't cry sista, that just gives you another excuse to make them reach stuff for ya!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 19, 2010)

Tuffdawg said:


> hes gettin my beer first.



Hey, he's your mini-me. Train him like you want him.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 19, 2010)

okay, i gotta clean some turkey capes. A friend asked me to do his two gobblers for him and like an idiot i said yes.


----------



## OlAlabama (Jun 19, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> I concur!



Concur!  turtlebug if you were to go the entire thread, you double concur!  

the Y beer is the one thats good, that I cant spell, and that I cant pronounce. Think it comes from up North.


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 19, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Don't cry sista, that just gives you another excuse to make them reach stuff for ya!



Heck, that's the problem. I ain't even short in the least bit. 

I have proof!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 19, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> Heck, that's the problem. I ain't even short in the least bit.
> 
> I have proof!



That's a good pic!!


----------



## jmfauver (Jun 19, 2010)

afternoon all


----------



## Keebs (Jun 19, 2010)

OlAlabama said:


> Concur!  turtlebug if you were to go the entire thread, you double concur!
> 
> the Y beer is the one thats good, that I cant spell, and that I cant pronounce. Think it comes from up North.



Yuengling  ???


----------



## Keebs (Jun 19, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> afternoon all



Hey lifesaver, how's your day going?


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 19, 2010)

Keebs said:


> That's a good pic!!



Thanks Keebs 

That was the first time I met Nick. I walked up to him and asked if he was Nicodemus. He said "yes ma'am" and just kept looking like he was on candid camera. Choctawlb said "Nick, that's T-bug". 

Nick's eyes got huge  and he said "Well dang T-Bug, you never mentioned how short you were".


----------



## Keebs (Jun 19, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> Thanks Keebs
> 
> That was the first time I met Nick. I walked up to him and asked if he was Nicodemus. He said "yes ma'am" and just kept looking like he was on candid camera. Choctawlb said "Nick, that's T-bug".
> 
> Nick's eyes got huge  and he said "Well dang T-Bug, you never mentioned how short you were".



 I've seen that look before!


----------



## OlAlabama (Jun 19, 2010)

OlAlabama said:


> The Sinfield episode about shinkage - talks about the little things Yara.  And don't forget its the little thing that count!





YaraG. said:


> That was my sig line on another board.... too funny.


----------



## jmfauver (Jun 19, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Hey lifesaver, how's your day going?



Day is going good...I got home about an hour ago from fishing w/ the olcaptain and crew.....What a blast


----------



## Keebs (Jun 19, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> Day is going good...I got home about an hour ago from fishing w/ the olcaptain and crew.....What a blast



And where might the pics be??? HHHmmmmm????


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 19, 2010)

Okay, here's the deal:
If you want to preserve a turkey cape for wall mounting, you don't put it in a cooler full of ice water and let it get wet! 
This is gonna take awhile. Letting them dry out right now.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 19, 2010)

Keebs said:


> And where might the pics be??? HHHmmmmm????


 
He knows the rules, he's just being stubborn..


----------



## OlAlabama (Jun 19, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> Day is going good...I got home about an hour ago from fishing w/ the olcaptain and crew.....What a blast






Heat here's been killer.  Daybreak till 0930's bout as much as any law abiding citizen can endure. You superman jmfauver.


----------



## slip (Jun 19, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Okay, here's the deal:
> If you want to preserve a turkey cape for wall mounting, you don't put it in a cooler full of ice water and let it get wet!
> This is gonna take awhile. Letting them dry out right now.



oh man. has it been in ice water this whole time or froze after getting wet?


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 19, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Okay, here's the deal:
> If you want to preserve a turkey cape for wall mounting, you don't put it in a cooler full of ice water and let it get wet!
> This is gonna take awhile. Letting them dry out right now.





Hmmm....Here's your sign. 


You need to get ahold of your friends!  I can't get ready for my hawt date with the BoneBoy family for Fishbait texting me asking about ammo.   

Of course, all interruptions would be forgiven if he brought me a new Franchi Upland as a peace offering.  


Alright, Mexican with the crazy dutchman tonight.    
Abbey is sooo gonna hate me.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 19, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Okay, here's the deal:
> If you want to preserve a turkey cape for wall mounting, you don't put it in a cooler full of ice water and let it get wet!
> This is gonna take awhile. Letting them dry out right now.


 

Eddy? That you??


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 19, 2010)

slip said:


> oh man. has it been in ice water this whole time or froze after getting wet?



It was two the turkeys we killed in Dodge County. I caped them out and gave them to him and told him how to freeze them till he could work on them. Instead, he just put them in a garbage bag in the cooler. Water got in and now all the feathers are matted together. 
They are good birds and his two best ever. I guess he was just afraid of messing them up so he asked me to pin and borax them for him. Gonna be a lot of work with a blow dryer once i get them defleshed and deboned the rest of the way.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 19, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Okay, here's the deal:
> If you want to preserve a turkey cape for wall mounting, you don't put it in a cooler full of ice water and let it get wet!
> This is gonna take awhile. Letting them dry out right now.


 blow-dryer?



Miguel Cervantes said:


> He knows the rules, he's just being stubborn..


Hhhmmm, should I invite him into the back room for a confab with me & you?? 



turtlebug said:


> Hmmm....Here's your sign.
> 
> 
> You need to get ahold of your friends!  I can't get ready for my hawt date with the BoneBoy family for Fishbait texting me asking about ammo.
> ...


Hey bugsysis, think you can make him stay down there in the morning at LEAST past daybreak?!?!?   I DON'T do "mornings" on the weekends, but he is bound & determined to make me!! 



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Eddy? That you??



    

T-1 hr, give or take...........


----------



## modern_yeoman (Jun 19, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Eddy? That you??



Na..Buford would have fined him for running a Taxidermist shop out da house.


----------



## slip (Jun 19, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> It was two the turkeys we killed in Dodge County. I caped them out and gave them to him and told him how to freeze them till he could work on them. Instead, he just put them in a garbage bag in the cooler. Water got in and now all the feathers are matted together.
> They are good birds and his two best ever. I guess he was just afraid of messing them up so he asked me to pin and borax them for him. Gonna be a lot of work with a blow dryer once i get them defleshed and deboned the rest of the way.



dang, good luck man. i've never done a cape. did the fan, feet, beard....but not a cape yet.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 19, 2010)

slip said:


> dang, good luck man. i've never done a cape. did the fan, feet, beard....but not a cape yet.



Not hard to do, just time consuming.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 19, 2010)

I found one of Bobby's baby pics..


----------



## slip (Jun 19, 2010)

Keebs said:


> blow-dryer?



mmmm nothing like the smell of rotting/melting turkey fat to brighten your day.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 19, 2010)

slip said:


> mmmm nothing like the smell of rotting/melting turkey fat to brighten your day.



If i can find my camera, i'll take some pic's for you.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 19, 2010)

slip said:


> mmmm nothing like the smell of rotting/melting turkey fat to brighten your day.


bleeeckkkk, I just thru up a wittle bit, tyvm! 



rhbama3 said:


> If i can find my camera, i'll take some pic's for you.



Just for him, please, no need to share THAT one!


----------



## slip (Jun 19, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Not hard to do, just time consuming.


no kidding...i think it took me almost two weeks just to get the fan right. turned out good though, i think.


rhbama3 said:


> If i can find my camera, i'll take some pic's for you.



aw man, your too kind.


----------



## slip (Jun 19, 2010)

Keebs said:


> bleeeckkkk, I just thru up a wittle bit, tyvm!



you think thats bad...i've had the meat and bone left from a road kill turkey in the dumpster for a week before trash ran again. you know how hot its been?


----------



## Keebs (Jun 19, 2010)

slip said:


> you think thats bad...i've had the meat and bone left from a road kill turkey in the dumpster for a week before trash ran again. you know how hot its been?



ohlawd, no you didn't!!


----------



## slip (Jun 19, 2010)

Keebs said:


> ohlawd, no you didn't!!



wonder what the trash man thinks? like every other month theres something dead in our trash can...


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 19, 2010)

slip said:


> wonder what the trash man thinks? like every other month theres something dead in our trash can...



I think the one here has a nervous twitch. Been a couple of times a hog or deer head would be looking at him when he threw the lid off.


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 19, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> As of Thursday night, I'm officially the shortest person in the house.   The 12 year old has surpassed me.



Dang Sista, and you're bout the same height as me 


ok, yall have fun... gotta go make up for missin a wedding


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 19, 2010)

...................


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jun 19, 2010)

Time to drink some cold ones and fire up the grill.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 19, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Dang Sista, and you're bout the same height as me
> 
> 
> ok, yall have fun... gotta go make up for missin a wedding


 
Yeah but think of all the fun we had while you were missing it!!!


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 19, 2010)

......................


----------



## Keebs (Jun 19, 2010)

slip said:


> wonder what the trash man thinks? like every other month theres something dead in our trash can...






rhbama3 said:


> I think the one here has a nervous twitch. Been a couple of times a hog or deer head would be looking at him when he threw the lid off.





SnowHunter said:


> Dang Sista, and you're bout the same height as me
> 
> 
> ok, yall have fun... gotta go make up for missin a wedding


----------



## Hankus (Jun 19, 2010)




----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 19, 2010)

I think Tuffy and Hankus are related..


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 19, 2010)

..........


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 19, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I think Tuffy and Hankus are related..



Maybe


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 19, 2010)

hmmm.........


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jun 19, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I think Tuffy and Hankus are related..



Blood, marriage, or both??


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 19, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Blood, marriage, or both??


 
Yes...


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 19, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Blood, marriage, or both??



Makes you wonder dont it.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jun 19, 2010)

Tuffdawg said:


> Makes you wonder dont it.



    Beer is good.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 19, 2010)

Grrrrrrrrr, I feel like doo doo.

Time for a beer ???


----------



## Hankus (Jun 19, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Beer is good.



AMEN


----------



## Hankus (Jun 19, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Grrrrrrrrr, I feel like doo doo.
> 
> Time for a beer ???



hate it for ya


Only if you're by yourself or with somebody


----------



## jmfauver (Jun 19, 2010)

Keebs said:


> And where might the pics be??? HHHmmmmm????



The pictures will be posted by the captain and crew....I was too busy catching my first carp in GA and helping land 2 others......


----------



## jmfauver (Jun 19, 2010)

OlAlabama said:


> Heat here's been killer.  Daybreak till 0930's bout as much as any law abiding citizen can endure. You superman jmfauver.



Those guys were still fishing when I left....I got a good sunburn from the 180 mile round trip.....But I will be fishing again in the AM...


----------



## slip (Jun 19, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> Those guys were still fishing when I left....I got a good sunburn from the 180 mile round trip.....But I will be fishing again in the AM...



where abouts are you fishing?


----------



## jmfauver (Jun 19, 2010)

slip said:


> where abouts are you fishing?



We were at Wallace Dam today after I fished early over here on the Savannah...I will be back at the Savannah in the AM


----------



## slip (Jun 19, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> We were at Wallace Dam today after I fished early over here on the Savannah...I will be back at the Savannah in the AM



sounds like a blast.


----------



## jmfauver (Jun 19, 2010)

slip said:


> sounds like a blast.



It was...I just regret not meeting up with them sooner...But I did find out a few of them  come here once in a while for work,so I am going to get with them then


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 19, 2010)

slip said:


> where abouts are you fishing?



In da water??


----------



## Hankus (Jun 19, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> In da water??



When I not in the trees


----------



## jmfauver (Jun 19, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> In da water??



Bad quack...get back in the basement w/ Seth


----------



## jmfauver (Jun 19, 2010)

Hankus said:


> When I not in the trees



No trees you would be okay


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 19, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> Bad quack...get back in the basement w/ Seth



Noooooooo, dat boy is luney....

2


----------



## Hankus (Jun 19, 2010)

?


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 19, 2010)

whew!!
Turkey capes are pinned and boraxed on foamboard now. I can't believe he didn't at least clean them up a little before bringing them to me. That idjit better come pick these things up Monday!


----------



## pbradley (Jun 19, 2010)

Finding the PF alternately dull and / or kinda goofy these days.  Anybody else?


----------



## slip (Jun 19, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> In da water??


go play with a frog.




pbradley said:


> Finding the PF alternately dull and / or kinda goofy these days.  Anybody else?



as skeery as always...


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 19, 2010)

pbradley said:


> Finding the PF alternately dull and / or kinda goofy these days.  Anybody else?



For a white, middle aged, employed, tax payer: The Political Forum is a very depressing place.


----------



## pbradley (Jun 19, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> For a white, middle aged, employed, tax payer: The Political Forum is a very depressing place.




Add "employer" to my description.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 19, 2010)

pbradley said:


> Add "employer" to my description.



Yep. That too.


----------



## slip (Jun 19, 2010)

pbradley said:


> Add "employer" to my description.



P.W.N.


----------



## pbradley (Jun 19, 2010)

slip said:


> P.W.N.



Posting While Nekkid.


----------



## slip (Jun 19, 2010)

pbradley said:


> Posting While Nekkid.



well then...


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 19, 2010)

slip said:


> well then...



Well, you asked....

I gotta go to the grocery store. BBL!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 19, 2010)

pbradley said:


> Finding the PF alternately dull and / or kinda goofy these days.  Anybody else?




PF is all talk, and no walk....  Either make a difference, or SHUT UP!!!

Rant over.




slip said:


> go play with a frog.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





I wanna a froggy, you got one??


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 19, 2010)

Whaaaaaat???


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 19, 2010)

.........


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 19, 2010)

Hi


----------



## slip (Jun 19, 2010)

Tuffdawg said:


> .........



its hot, im sweating, my feet are dirty, my hands are sore.




hey.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 19, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Give Keebs a squeeze on her hiney for me !!
> 
> 
> 
> Dang, they're about to work my Pookie to death!!




Quack....this is Jeffypoo.....Mission Accomplished!!!


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Jun 19, 2010)

Afternoon folks..


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 19, 2010)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Afternoon folks..



 howdy


----------



## jmfauver (Jun 19, 2010)

evening all


----------



## jmfauver (Jun 19, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Noooooooo, dat boy is luney....
> 
> 2



You either go to the basement or I introduce you to my new friends,if you go to the basement I will allow you to take duct tape


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 19, 2010)

It's a frog strangler out there!

I'm about tired of these late afternoon Thunder-boomers!


----------



## jmfauver (Jun 19, 2010)

Hey slip here is one fish someone caught at Wallace today...


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 19, 2010)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Afternoon folks..


Howdy, Kim!


Tuffdawg said:


> howdy


Hiya, Tuffbabe!
Did you get the weedeating done?


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jun 19, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> It's a frog strangler out there!
> 
> s!



After JRangers post on facebook, that has a double meaning.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 19, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> After JRangers post on facebook, that has a double meaning.


----------



## slip (Jun 19, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> Hey slip here is one fish someone caught at Wallace today...


nice that was the size of the last fish i got...2 years ago.


BBQBOSS said:


> After JRangers post on facebook, that has a double meaning.



im pretty sure i got what your talking about in a email today..


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 19, 2010)

Good evenin` folks.


----------



## jmfauver (Jun 19, 2010)

slip said:


> nice that was the size of the last fish i got...2 years ago.



I bet I have caught more of those size then I car to admit...But atleast I was fishing...I am hoping they post some of the pictures from today....


----------



## jmfauver (Jun 19, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Good evenin` folks.



Evening Sir


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jun 19, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Good evenin` folks.



Howdy Nic!  Pull up a chair and i'll pass you a


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 19, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Howdy Nic!  Pull up a chair and i'll pass you a View attachment 535800





On ice!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 19, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Quack....this is Jeffypoo.....Mission Accomplished!!!



Good wasn't it ??




jmfauver said:


> You either go to the basement or I introduce you to my new friends,if you go to the basement I will allow you to take duct tape




No duct tape for Quack...  been there done that...




jmfauver said:


> Hey slip here is one fish someone caught at Wallace today...




Daaaang, you're a big ole boy...




Nicodemus said:


> Good evenin` folks.




Howdy bro Nic.


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 19, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Hiya, Tuffbabe!
> Did you get the weedeating done?



Sure did. It was freagin hot.


----------



## chuckb7718 (Jun 19, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> Hey slip here is one fish someone caught at Wallace today...



Dang JM....I did'nt realize you were so old!


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jun 19, 2010)

Afternoon peeps!!


----------



## jmfauver (Jun 19, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Daaaang, you're a big ole boy...





chuckb7718 said:


> Dang JM....I did'nt realize you were so old!



Was not me in the picture I think that is cool dad.....I tiiok the picture but I can say between cool dad , olcaptain and big bird I am small.....Hopefully they post the picture we took,someone joked about the pier not holding up under our weight


----------



## Keebs (Jun 19, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Good evenin` folks.


Howdy Nic!! 



Hooked On Quack said:


> Good wasn't it ??



I can't post what he really said but suffice it to say,  We both liked it! 

Jared loves the critters at Dulieville, especially the dogs!  Gonna have some BBQ skrimp in a bit.......


----------



## Keebs (Jun 19, 2010)

Hey Slip, got your phone on??


----------



## chuckb7718 (Jun 19, 2010)

bluegrassbowhntr said:


> Afternoon peeps!!



Whut up shortstuff?


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jun 19, 2010)

chuckb7718 said:


> Whut up shortstuff?



Just hangin out...waiting for everybody to get ready so we can go grab some supper....


----------



## chuckb7718 (Jun 19, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Hey Slip, got your phone on??



Ya'll share phone numbers?

FINE!!!! Just FINE!!!!


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jun 19, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> .I tiiok the picture but I can say between cool dad , olcaptain and big bird I am small....



no way


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 19, 2010)

chuckb7718 said:


> Ya'll share phone numbers?
> 
> FINE!!!! Just FINE!!!!



 chuck you need a pm from me?


----------



## chuckb7718 (Jun 19, 2010)

I see you Quackie!


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jun 19, 2010)

chuckb7718 said:


> Ya'll share phone numbers?
> 
> FINE!!!! Just FINE!!!!



If some get your #,you get some ugly pics on ya phone


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 19, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> If some get your #,you get some ugly pics on ya phone



 and some interesting ones too.


----------



## chuckb7718 (Jun 19, 2010)

Tuffdawg said:


> chuck you need a pm from me?



Well I gots hair on my back and I'm taller than 5' 9"!
But I'd love a PM!


----------



## jmfauver (Jun 19, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> no way



Jeff,

Wait until you see the picture....We know between the 4 of us there was over 1000pds   of humanity in the picture....and I mean way over ...Hopefully the captain will post it later tonight or tomorrow...

I will add this as well,if you have never met this bunch you need to they are some of the funniest and most down to earth folks I have had the privilege of fishing with


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 19, 2010)

chuckb7718 said:


> Well I gots hair on my back and I'm taller than 5' 9"!
> But I'd love a PM!


----------



## chuckb7718 (Jun 19, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> If some get your #,you get some ugly pics on ya phone



Call me twisted....I love ugly pics!

Whatchu doin this time of day?


----------



## Keebs (Jun 19, 2010)

chuckb7718 said:


> Whut up shortstuff?


chuckiepooooo!!!


chuckb7718 said:


> Ya'll share phone numbers?
> 
> FINE!!!! Just FINE!!!!


pm me your's & I'll give you mine! 



Tuffdawg said:


> chuck you need a pm from me?


 backoff, I saw him FIRST!!!  



chuckb7718 said:


> Well I gots hair on my back and I'm taller than 5' 9"!
> But I'd love a PM!



You good in MY book Chuck, we done met, 'member???


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jun 19, 2010)

chuckb7718 said:


> Call me twisted....I love ugly pics!
> 
> Whatchu doin this time of day?



....dude, your opening the door to a lot of ugly pics ifn' your phone number leaks out


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 19, 2010)

Keebs said:


> chuckiepooooo!!!
> 
> pm me your's & I'll give you mine!
> 
> ...



 wow keebs is a lil frisky tonight.


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 19, 2010)

bluegrassbowhntr said:


> ....dude, your opening the door to a lot of ugly pics ifn' your phone number leaks out



 well hello


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jun 19, 2010)

chuckb7718 said:


> Call me twisted....I love ugly pics!
> 
> Whatchu doin this time of day?



It was my last night on shift this week,so I stay awake when I come home


----------



## chuckb7718 (Jun 19, 2010)

Keebs said:


> chuckiepooooo!!!
> 
> pm me your's & I'll give you mine!
> 
> ...


----------



## Keebs (Jun 19, 2010)

Tuffdawg said:


> wow keebs is a lil frisky tonight.



Well DUH, I got Chief & Jared as my back up, whatcha expect??


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jun 19, 2010)

Tuffdawg said:


> well hello



heyyyyy. whatcha doin?


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 19, 2010)

Tuffdawg said:


> well hello



howdy tuffy


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jun 19, 2010)

A'ight peeps........gotta go get some fresh seafood, Y'all be good, or at least good at it!!!!


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 19, 2010)

bluegrassbowhntr said:


> heyyyyy. whatcha doin?



 nuttin 



Seth carter said:


> howdy tuffy




Howdy


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 19, 2010)

o by the way the sinkhole is 2 and a half foot


----------



## Keebs (Jun 19, 2010)

bluegrassbowhntr said:


> A'ight peeps........gotta go get some fresh seafood, Y'all be good, or at least good at it!!!!



Izzz gonna have L'siana skrimp in a bit..............


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 19, 2010)

I want crablegs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 19, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Izzz gonna have L'siana skrimp in a bit..............





Pics? If you post one, I just might do the same...


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 19, 2010)

Tuffdawg said:


> I want crablegs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!





Fer what?


----------



## chuckb7718 (Jun 19, 2010)

Keebs said:


> chuckiepooooo!!!
> 
> pm me your's & I'll give you mine!
> 
> ...



Ya'll are allowed to be jealous!

Helloooooo Ms. Keebs......PM incoming!!


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 19, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Fer what?



to EAT!!!!!


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 19, 2010)

Tuffdawg said:


> to EAT!!!!!



i want some oysters


----------



## Keebs (Jun 19, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Pics? If you post one, I just might do the same...


Will do Nic, ain't often I get a good man to cook ME supper, so I'll make the most of it! 



chuckb7718 said:


> Ya'll are allowed to be jealous!
> 
> Helloooooo Ms. Keebs......PM incoming!!


  watch for the return one!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 19, 2010)

grocery shopping done, daughter at the movie, the "you know who" is headed home( she sounds kinda mad), and there ain't nothing on TV. what to do....


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 19, 2010)

chuckb7718 said:


> Ya'll are allowed to be jealous!
> 
> Helloooooo Ms. Keebs......PM incoming!!





I ain`t jealous!!!


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 19, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> grocery shopping done, daughter at the movie, the "you know who" is headed home( she sounds kinda mad), and there ain't nothing on TV. what to do....



drivle


----------



## chuckb7718 (Jun 19, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> i want some oysters



Me too!


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 19, 2010)

chuckb7718 said:


> Me too!



 I want crab legs dang it.


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 19, 2010)

chuckb7718 said:


> Me too!



with some texas pete and a saltene


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 19, 2010)

Tuffdawg said:


> I want crab legs dang it.



well we want oysters yer outnumberd


----------



## Keebs (Jun 19, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> grocery shopping done, daughter at the movie, the "you know who" is headed home( she sounds kinda mad), and there ain't nothing on TV. what to do....


*DUH* Drivel!!! 



Nicodemus said:


> I ain`t jealous!!!


Ain't no need for YOU to be!! 



Seth carter said:


> drivle


There ya go, tell'em Seth, tell'em!!


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 19, 2010)

crap i gotta do laundry. I will be back. So be prepared. I am in  rare from tonight.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 19, 2010)

Tuffdawg said:


> I want crab legs dang it.





Tuffdawg said:


> crap i gotta do laundry. I will be back. So be prepared. I am in  rare from tonight.



Doing laundry gets you all worked up? Cool.....


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 19, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Doing laundry gets you all worked up? Cool.....


 You have no idea.


----------



## slip (Jun 19, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Hey Slip, got your phone on??



just got back inside, sorry.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 19, 2010)

slip said:


> just got back inside, sorry.





How you doin` tonight, son?


----------



## pbradley (Jun 19, 2010)

Tuffdawg said:


> crap i gotta do laundry. I will be back. So be prepared. I am in  rare from tonight.





rhbama3 said:


> Doing laundry gets you all worked up? Cool.....





Tuffdawg said:


> You have no idea.



hmmmm...


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 19, 2010)

my beer fetcher vanished.


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 19, 2010)

pbradley said:


> hmmmm...



non compatible.


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Jun 19, 2010)

Hoady Gang...




Tuffdawg said:


> my beer fetcher vanished.



dang , Don't ya just hate that...


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 19, 2010)

pbradley said:


> hmmmm...



What? You don't appreciate a woman excited about doing laundry?


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 19, 2010)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Hoady Gang...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 hes gonna get it.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jun 19, 2010)

What a wonderful day!!! Dog has been crapping and vomiting everywhere, gave the boys a bath and as im dressing lucas on the bed, he decides to projectile vomit (peas, carrots, corn, steak, chicken, watermelon, canteloupe & milk) on me, the bed, the drawers under the bed, his book bag, the area rug, several toys, etc..., Hudson peed all over another rug and my chicken burned on the grill!!! I know I know.. yall are jealous. Now wheres that bottle of liquor...Oh, there it is!!


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 19, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> What? You don't appreciate a woman excited about doing laundry?



I dont think he appreciates a woman thats excited period, regardless of the reason.


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Jun 19, 2010)

5 hours spent on a Special project video and one lousey touch of a button and it's all gone..  Dadgum fingers.....


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 19, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> What a wonderful day!!! Dog has been crapping and vomiting everywhere, gave the boys a bath and as im dressing lucas on the bed, he decides to projectile vomit (peas, carrots, corn, steak, chicken, watermelon, canteloupe & milk) on me, the bed, the drawers under the bed, his book bag, the area rug, several toys, etc..., Hudson peed all over another rug and my chicken burned on the grill!!! I know I know.. yall are jealous. Now wheres that bottle of liquor...Oh, there it is!!



here ya go..........................


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jun 19, 2010)

Tuffdawg said:


> crap i gotta do laundry. I will be back. So be prepared. I am in  rare from tonight.



So what are you rare from?


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 19, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> Heck, that's the problem. I ain't even short in the least bit.
> 
> I have proof!





HEY!!!?? Where`d this blast from the past come from?? I`m taller than that now. Much taller!!!


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Jun 19, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> What a wonderful day!!! Dog has been crapping and vomiting everywhere, gave the boys a bath and as im dressing lucas on the bed, he decides to projectile vomit (peas, carrots, corn, steak, chicken, watermelon, canteloupe & milk) on me, the bed, the drawers under the bed, his book bag, the area rug, several toys, etc..., Hudson peed all over another rug and my chicken burned on the grill!!! I know I know.. yall are jealous. Now wheres that bottle of liquor...Oh, there it is!!



Been there and done that...  Many a year ago


----------



## slip (Jun 19, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> How you doin` tonight, son?



doing great now that im done outside.

hotter then the devils fire pit down yalls way again?


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jun 19, 2010)

Tuffdawg said:


> here ya go..........................



yes... excellent.


----------



## pbradley (Jun 19, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> What? You don't appreciate a woman excited about doing laundry?



Well, I WUZ thinking about all this laundry I got laying around...


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 19, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> What a wonderful day!!! Dog has been crapping and vomiting everywhere, gave the boys a bath and as im dressing lucas on the bed, he decides to projectile vomit (peas, carrots, corn, steak, chicken, watermelon, canteloupe & milk) on me, the bed, the drawers under the bed, his book bag, the area rug, several toys, etc..., Hudson peed all over another rug and my chicken burned on the grill!!! I know I know.. yall are jealous. Now wheres that bottle of liquor...Oh, there it is!!



dang, bro.....


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 19, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> So what are you rare from?



 Dont push it vomit boy.  least I aint wearin regurgitation.


----------



## chuckb7718 (Jun 19, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Will do Nic, ain't often I get a good man to cook ME supper, so I'll make the most of it!
> 
> 
> watch for the return one!





Nicodemus said:


> I ain`t jealous!!!





BBQBOSS said:


> What a wonderful day!!! Dog has been crapping and vomiting everywhere, gave the boys a bath and as im dressing lucas on the bed, he decides to projectile vomit (peas, carrots, corn, steak, chicken, watermelon, canteloupe & milk) on me, the bed, the drawers under the bed, his book bag, the area rug, several toys, etc..., Hudson peed all over another rug and my chicken burned on the grill!!! I know I know.. yall are jealous. Now wheres that bottle of liquor...Oh, there it is!!



Crybaby!


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 19, 2010)

pbradley said:


> Well, I WUZ thinking about all this laundry I got laying around...



Yeah well I aint a redhead.


----------



## pbradley (Jun 19, 2010)

Tuffdawg said:


> I dont think he appreciates a woman thats excited period, regardless of the reason.



not true.


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 19, 2010)

pbradley said:


> not true.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 19, 2010)

slip said:


> doing great now that im done outside.
> 
> hotter then the devils fire pit down yalls way again?





Considerable hot!


----------



## slip (Jun 19, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> What a wonderful day!!! Dog has been crapping and vomiting everywhere, gave the boys a bath and as im dressing lucas on the bed, he decides to projectile vomit (peas, carrots, corn, steak, chicken, watermelon, canteloupe & milk) on me, the bed, the drawers under the bed, his book bag, the area rug, several toys, etc..., Hudson peed all over another rug and my chicken burned on the grill!!! I know I know.. yall are jealous. Now wheres that bottle of liquor...Oh, there it is!!



dang dude, and i thought it sucked being out in the heat...


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 19, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Considerable hot!



 cry baby


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 19, 2010)

Home.

Dinner with Boneboy and fam was great. Abbey had a blast.

Forgot my camera. Bob had his and took pics. 

He'll post them when he figures out how to resize em.

Keebs, he said he was thinking 9-ish. That's the best I could do.

Fishbait, Evilrubberducky and Fishbait-parental-unit stopping to see Twitchy before dropping off cards at Wobbert-Woo's  house.

Abbey eating ice cream. (Edy's peanut butter and chocolate)

Me went from feeling slightly cruddy to the lymph node in the right side of my neck feeling like a golf ball and a 101 temp.

It drizzled.

Too dark to shoot blue-jays now.

Bottle of Nyquil in my hand.


Seems like Matty passed whatever curse someone put on him, to me.


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 19, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> Home.
> 
> Dinner with Boneboy and fam was great. Abbey had a blast.
> 
> ...


thank god. It was getting outta control again without you.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jun 19, 2010)

Tuffdawg said:


> Dont push it vomit boy.  least I aint wearin regurgitation.



True... 



chuckb7718 said:


> Crybaby!



Stuff it Chuckecheese! 



slip said:


> dang dude, and i thought it sucked being out in the heat...



Yeah, well at least i got beer.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 19, 2010)

Tuffdawg said:


> cry baby


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 19, 2010)

Tuffdawg said:


> thank god. It was getting outta control again without you.



Toughen up Tuffy.   

You gotta keep these boys in line.


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 19, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> Toughen up Tuffy.
> 
> You gotta keep these boys in line.



 theres too many of em and they smell funny.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 19, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> Home.
> 
> Dinner with Boneboy and fam was great. Abbey had a blast.
> 
> ...



Yeah, he texted me they were stopping in Dawson. I keep waiting for Woozer to sound the alarm that the guys are here.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 19, 2010)

OK, 7 box fans in the windows, all 8 ceiling fans wide open, and a window unit just put in the bedroom for the wifey since she'll have to sleep during the heat of the day while she's on shift this weekend. This broken AC crap is gettin expensive...


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 19, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> OK, 7 box fans in the windows, all 8 ceiling fans wide open, and a window unit just put in the bedroom for the wifey since she'll have to sleep during the heat of the day while she's on shift this weekend. This broken AC crap is gettin expensive...





Why didn`t you just buy a portable window unit.

Or ask to borrow my tipi? It`s cooler than that, and with one little citronella candle in the fire pit, there won`t be any skeeters.


----------



## chuckb7718 (Jun 19, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> True...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You forgot the "i"!
Fixed it fer ya!


----------



## pbradley (Jun 19, 2010)

Tuffdawg said:


>



mean girl.


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 19, 2010)

Tuffdawg said:


> theres too many of em and they smell funny.





Here, next time they get outta hand, just post this pic and watch em scatter. 















rhbama3 said:


> Yeah, he texted me they were stopping in Dawson. I keep waiting for Woozer to sound the alarm that the guys are here.




I'm beginning to think Fishbait's got the hots for Twitchy.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 19, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> Toughen up Tuffy.
> 
> You gotta keep these boys in line.



oh, really?


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 19, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> Here, next time they get outta hand, just post this pic and watch em scatter.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I gotcha!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 19, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Why didn`t you just buy a portable window unit.
> 
> Or ask to borrow my tipi? It`s cooler than that, and with one little citronella candle in the fire pit, there won`t be any skeeters.


 
Got the window unit just put in the bedroom. It would take a bunch of them to cool this place..


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 19, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> HEY!!!?? Where`d this blast from the past come from?? I`m taller than that now. Much taller!!!



Red been making you take your Flintstones vitamins every morning.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 19, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Got the window unit just put in the bedroom. It would take a bunch of them to cool this place..



In desperate situations, and sounds like you have one, just cool one room. Dummy!!


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 19, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> I gotcha!



Uh-huh Uh-huh, I'm coming, I'm coming, I gotcha baby, Uh-huh.    

Twitchy, service with a smile. Uh-huh


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 19, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> Red been making you take your Flintstones vitamins every morning.





 Yea!


----------



## chuckb7718 (Jun 19, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> Toughen up Tuffy.
> 
> You gotta keep these boys in line.



You don't scare me!


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 19, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> In desperate situations, and sounds like you have one, just cool one room. Dummy!!



Yall fixin to change Miguel's screen name again aren't ya.


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 19, 2010)

chuckb7718 said:


> You don't scare me!



How can I? 

I don't get a chance before you done scared the bejeebuz out of me first!     :rolf:  


I demand Blackbeards do-overs!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 19, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> How can I?
> 
> I don't get a chance before you done scared the bejeebuz out of me first!     :rolf:
> 
> ...



Oh, Bugsy........
I done found something for you! Okay, we'll use it too but still....
http://www.sportsmansguide.com/net/cb/cb.aspx?a=650788


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 19, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Oh, Bugsy........
> I done found something for you! Okay, we'll use it too but still....
> http://www.sportsmansguide.com/net/cb/cb.aspx?a=650788



You must've copied the wrong link. I know you really meant this one.    

I won't need but one safety harness in this!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 19, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> In desperate situations, and sounds like you have one, just cool one room. Dummy!!


 
You been hittin the bug juice today??? That's what I'm doin, as I said in my OP...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 19, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> You must've copied the wrong link. I know you really meant this one.
> 
> I won't need but one safety harness in this!


 

Wanna borrow a generator and my window unit?? That looks more like a human boiler unit than a hunt box. I bet it gets up to 150 degrees in that bad boy.


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 19, 2010)

...........If you want nanner peelin to have a heart attack and scream loud enough to alarm the entire neighborhood....... Let a two inch beetle climb up his leg.


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 19, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Wanna borrow a generator and my window unit?? That looks more like a human boiler unit than a hunt box. I bet it gets up to 150 degrees in that bad boy.



I will swelter through the pits of hades rather than climb anything taller than 15'.    

It's scary!


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 19, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> I will swelter through the pits of hades rather than climb anything taller than 15'.
> 
> It's scary!



your not alone. I dont like the high climbs either.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 19, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Wanna borrow a generator and my window unit?? That looks more like a human boiler unit than a hunt box. I bet it gets up to 150 degrees in that bad boy.



no kidding!
But if a Porto-let on stilts is what she wants, I'll keep an eye out....


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 19, 2010)

Tuffdawg said:


> ...........If you want nanner peelin to have a heart attack and scream loud enough to alarm the entire neighborhood....... Let a two inch beetle climb up his leg.



Tell him beetles are what they use to make pencil lead.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 19, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> I will swelter through the pits of hades rather than climb anything taller than 15'.
> 
> It's scary!


 
Let me take you up to Yonah Mt. for the day. One day on rope there and you'll feel like 15' is a stroll on flat ground.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 19, 2010)

Step into my office. This is about 65 feet, or so.


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 19, 2010)

Evenin folks..... what's on the menu tonight??


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 19, 2010)

Tuffdawg said:


> your not alone. I dont like the high climbs either.



It's taken me a year to be able to shimmy up that 15' stand without having to stop and smoke and down a shot inbetween rungs.     

After I'm up there for a few minutes, I'm okay. It's the getting up there part that freaks me out.  





Ground blinds are the most wonderful invention!


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 19, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Let me take you up to Yonah Mt. for the day. One day on rope there and you'll feel like 15' is a stroll on flat ground.





Nicodemus said:


> Step into my office. This is about 65 feet, or so.





More power to ya! 

I'm quite happy to love you guys from afar.


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 19, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> Tell him beetles are what they use to make pencil lead.



 I aint complaining, he went straight to bed after that one. 



turtlebug said:


> It's taken me a year to be able to shimmy up that 15' stand without having to stop and smoke and down a shot inbetween rungs.
> 
> After I'm up there for a few minutes, I'm okay. It's the getting up there part that freaks me out.
> 
> ...


for me its not the climb up, its the coming back down when I freak out.


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 19, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Evenin folks..... what's on the menu tonight??



halter tops and mini skirts.


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 19, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> I will swelter through the pits of hades rather than climb anything taller than 15'.
> 
> It's scary!


I'll ask Troy to give ya a ride in his bucket...... it goes up 100ft.


Nicodemus said:


> Step into my office. This is about 65 feet, or so.



That's it!!!! Troys' is bigger than yours


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 19, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> I'll ask Troy to give ya a ride in his bucket...... it goes up 100ft.
> 
> 
> That's it!!!! Troys' is bigger than yours





No it ain`t. We got a Condor. It goes up to 175 feet.


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 19, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> I'll ask Troy to give ya a ride in his bucket...... it goes up 100ft.
> 
> 
> That's it!!!! Troys' is bigger than yours



good god at the potential..............


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 19, 2010)

Tuffdawg said:


> halter tops and mini skirt



Pics please!!!!!! No camo!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 19, 2010)

slip said:


> just got back inside, sorry.



Stand by....................


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 19, 2010)

Tuffdawg said:


> I aint complaining, he went straight to bed after that one.
> 
> 
> for me its not the climb up, its the coming back down when I freak out.


 
Coming down is the easy part. I did 30 ft. the fast way when I was 16 when my anchor point broke. Now the stopping hurt real bad, broke a few things. But they healed and I was back at it about 6 months later.


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 19, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Pics please!!!!!! No camo!



 but camo's all I got.


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 19, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> No it ain`t. We got a Condor. It goes up to 175 feet.



Yeah but can you boom up and hold your load with that Condor ?????


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 19, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Coming down is the easy part. I did 30 ft. the fast way when I was 16 when my anchor point broke. Now the stopping hurt real bad, broke a few things. But they healed and I was back at it about 6 months later.



I can climb as high as the next person, but for some reason I freeze up and freak on the climb down.


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 19, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Yeah but can you boom up and hold your load with that Condor ?????


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 19, 2010)

Yep...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 19, 2010)

&()(&)^%&^$$()&)&) Just grabbed the wrong bottle and spit in my ice cold Mtn. Dew....


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 19, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> &()(&)^%&^$$()&)&) Just grabbed the wrong bottle and spit in my ice cold Mtn. Dew....



at least you didnt swallow it.


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 19, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Yep...


but yours has to fold up too...


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 19, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> but yours has to fold up too...


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 19, 2010)

Tuffdawg said:


> I can climb as high as the next person, but for some reason I freeze up and freak on the climb down.



Climbing down doesn't bother me.  Especially when I kill something. If it hadn't been for Fishbait and Wobbert-Woo  the day I killed Muppet, I would've sailed out at about 10' before I even realized it.     


I don't know where this came from either. When I was a kid, I'd climb stands and spent many hours sitting on a few 2x4's 20' up in a tree. It just hit somewhere around my mid twenties.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 19, 2010)

Tuffdawg said:


> at least you didnt swallow it.


 
I did that while I was in Home Depot buying the window unit..


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 19, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> Climbing down doesn't bother me.  Especially when I kill something. If it hadn't been for Fishbait and Wobbert-Woo  the day I killed Muppet, I would've sailed out at about 10' before I even realized it.
> 
> 
> I don't know where this came from either. When I was a kid, I'd climb stands and spent many hours sitting on a few 2x4's 20' up in a tree. It just hit somewhere around my mid twenties.


 
When did you have your first kid? That's about the time I lost my immortality..


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 19, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> When did you have your first kid? That's about the time I lost my immortality..



Mid-twenties.


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 19, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> Climbing down doesn't bother me.  Especially when I kill something. If it hadn't been for Fishbait and Wobbert-Woo  the day I killed Muppet, I would've sailed out at about 10' before I even realized it.
> 
> 
> I don't know where this came from either. When I was a kid, I'd climb stands and spent many hours sitting on a few 2x4's 20' up in a tree. It just hit somewhere around my mid twenties.



I dont know either, when I was a kid I would climb high then jump down. But seems like once I hit 20's or so, I started to chicken out. 

Funny thing is I can ride a roller coaster all day. So it doesnt sound like a fear of heights issue for me. But I dont know........


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 19, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I did that while I was in Home Depot buying the window unit..



That must have been gross.


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 19, 2010)

I iz gunna bees a good gurl

I iz gunna bees a good gurl

I iz gunna bees a good gurl

I iz gunna bees a good gurl

I iz gunna bees a good gurl


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 19, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> I iz gunna bees a good gurl
> 
> I iz gunna bees a good gurl
> 
> ...



yeah but it sure is hard aint it.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 19, 2010)

Tuffdawg said:


> That must have been gross.


 

Nope, having to do it for 45 minutes during inspection while in formation was gross. That mistake was never repeated..


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 19, 2010)

Tuffdawg said:


> yeah but it sure is hard aint it.



         



Yes


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 19, 2010)

There are days when I feel like i could free climb to the top of a 195 foot tower, and jump off and land safely. Then, there are days when i`m in a bucket truck only 75 feet off the ground, and I feel uncomfortable, like the whole works is gonna tip over.


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 19, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> There are days when I feel like i could free climb to the top of a 195 foot tower, and jump off and land safely. Then, there are days when i`m in a bucket truck only 75 feet off the ground, and I feel uncomfortable, like the whole works is gonna tip over.





I don't know how you do it.  But I commend you for being able to!


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 19, 2010)

Just in case anyone needs to use sign language....


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 19, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Just in case anyone needs to use sign language....
> 
> View attachment 535858


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 19, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> I don't know how you do it.  But I commend you for being able to!





Thank you kindly. Sometimes I don`t either.


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 19, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> There are days when I feel like i could free climb to the top of a 195 foot tower, and jump off and land safely. Then, there are days when i`m in a bucket truck only 75 feet off the ground, and I feel uncomfortable, like the whole works is gonna tip over.




T sez he knows exactly what you mean....some days bounding around at 165ft and others he's a one arm bandit holding on for dear life at 25ft...must be dependent on how hard the wind blows...


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 19, 2010)

Tuffdawg said:


>



be a good gurl....


----------



## slip (Jun 19, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Stand by....................






im back and forth....so if your talking about calling, i might miss you.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 19, 2010)

Fishbait and Co. just left. Harley got to shoot a rifle, and we got lots of pics that I'm about to download and see what is running around. Fishbait sai an 80 pounder ran across the road in front of them so Harley got to see one up close and personal.


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 19, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> be a good gurl....



 Its so stinkin hard.


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 19, 2010)

Night you all........... Imma go crash now. My beer fetcher never showed so I all bummed.


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 19, 2010)

Hello all


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 19, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Fishbait and Co. just left. Harley got to shoot a rifle, and we got lots of pics that I'm about to download and see what is running around. Fishbait sai an 80 pounder ran across the road in front of them so Harley got to see one up close and personal.



PLEASE hit me with something good Wobbert-Woo      


I'm holding out hope we've got Hogzilla II running around somewhere.


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 19, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> PLEASE hit me with something good Wobbert-Woo
> 
> 
> I'm holding out hope we've got Hogzilla II running around somewhere.



bet u couldent hit him


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 19, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> PLEASE hit me with something good Wobbert-Woo
> 
> 
> I'm holding out hope we've got Hogzilla II running around somewhere.



Sorry, Buggy babe! We got some very random pigs this time. 
Gimme a few and i'll post some highlights.


----------



## slip (Jun 19, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> bet u couldent hit him



you might wanna go jump back in that sink hole now and hide for a while.


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 19, 2010)

slip said:


> you might wanna go jump back in that sink hole now and hide for a while.



no i just had a bath


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 19, 2010)

Turtlebugs Pig Farm:


----------



## slip (Jun 19, 2010)

dang Bama!
pic number 4 calls for a RPG.




i might know a guy who knows a person that'll let me borrow one.


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 19, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> bet u couldent hit him



Why don't you put a snout on and run around making oinking sounds and let's find out. 


Dang! Got me a BIG UGLY to contend with.  


Time to lay the smackdown!


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 19, 2010)

slip said:


> dang Bama!
> pic number 4 calls for a RPG.
> 
> 
> ...



Pic #5, big sow on the left, she's smarter than all of us put together.   

Gonna have to come up with a serious PLAN and take her out before I can kill anything else at that stand.


----------



## slip (Jun 19, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> Pic #5, big sow on the left, she's smarter than all of us put together.
> 
> Gonna have to come up with a serious PLAN and take her out before I can kill anything else at that stand.



its a pig Miss Bug. it sleeps in mud and poo and eats bugs.

i would like to think im a tad smarter then that?


maybe?


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 19, 2010)

Dang! Just dang! 

Who's got Quack's coozie filled with Tannerite?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 19, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Turtlebugs Pig Farm:


 
Do I need to bring Sallie down there next Friday and let her bark at a few of those piggies from a distance... Your pig population is wayyyyy out of control.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 19, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> Dang! Just dang!
> 
> Who's got Quack's coozie filled with Tannerite?


 
Nobody, anymore...


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 19, 2010)

slip said:


> its a pig Miss Bug. it sleeps in mud and poo and eats bugs.
> 
> i would like to think im a tad smarter then that?
> 
> ...



I really think she's the one I didn't kill last year. I had Muppet, two sows and a ton of piglets. I killed one big sow and Muppet but the other sow went MIA.

This sow is SMART! She knows when someone's there and then comes out after they're gone.  


I'm gonna have to fast for 12 hours (not a drop to drink) and pray my bladder will outlast her need for food.     


Maybe she's getting in a good pattern now.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 19, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> I really think she's the one I didn't kill last year. I had Muppet, two sows and a ton of piglets. I killed one big sow and Muppet but the other sow went MIA.
> 
> This sow is SMART! She knows when someone's there and then comes out after they're gone.
> 
> ...


Nope.


----------



## slip (Jun 19, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> I really think she's the one I didn't kill last year. I had Muppet, two sows and a ton of piglets. I killed one big sow and Muppet but the other sow went MIA.
> 
> This sow is SMART! She knows when someone's there and then comes out after they're gone.
> 
> ...



i know how it feels, cept with turkeys.

bout enough to drive a person insane. then one day things work out and you couldnt be more proud


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 19, 2010)

slip said:


> i know how it feels, cept with turkeys.
> 
> bout enough to drive a person insane. then one day things work out and you couldnt be more proud





That's what happened with Muppet. I was about to give up and there he stood.  


She's another story. I really want that boar, with my bow of course, but I'm afraid if anything is killed before her, she'll get that much more educated.  

I know there's another boar around there but he ain't showing himself at all.  I heard em fighting off and on for over an hour in the bottom behind me, probably with the one that's coming out.  I'd love to see what my mystery boar looks like.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 19, 2010)

Well, Bubbettes home and its been a long day. See ya'll tomorrow.


----------



## Hankus (Jun 19, 2010)

But I'm pretty good at drinkin beer


----------



## pbradley (Jun 19, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Turtlebugs Pig Farm:



m r pigs.


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 19, 2010)

pbradley said:


> m r pigs.



Well they ain't guineas.


----------



## pbradley (Jun 19, 2010)

I have never felt so popular nor so loved as on this thread today.  Every time I turn around, I got a WoW  me.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 19, 2010)

slip said:


> im back and forth....so if your talking about calling, i might miss you.



Sorry darlin', got later than I thought, I'll give you a holler tomorrow & give you the heads up of what's going on..........


----------



## slip (Jun 19, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Sorry darlin', got later than I thought, I'll give you a holler tomorrow & give you the heads up of what's going on..........



aye aye cap'n.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 19, 2010)

slip said:


> aye aye cap'n.



ck your pm's.................


----------



## Keebs (Jun 19, 2010)

pbradley said:


> I have never felt so popular nor so loved as on this thread today.  Every time I turn around, I got a WoW  me.



 feel better now??


----------



## slip (Jun 19, 2010)

imma walk the dogs then its time to hit da hay. night folks.


----------



## Hankus (Jun 20, 2010)




----------



## Keebs (Jun 20, 2010)

Jeff & co. on the way home, safe travels, friends!!!
G'nite Drivelers!!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jun 20, 2010)

Rose are red 
Violet are blue
I am a drivler 
And no one knew!


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 20, 2010)

Happy Fathers Day to all of the daddies on here & the single mommies too.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 20, 2010)




----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 20, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Happy Fathers Day to all of the daddies on here & the single mommies too.





Thank you kindly!  

My regards to all the Fathers out there.


----------



## Hankus (Jun 20, 2010)

mornin


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 20, 2010)

blah


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jun 20, 2010)

G'mornin


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 20, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> G'mornin



Mornin. Your avatars sorta rude.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 20, 2010)

Tuffdawg said:


> Mornin. Your avatars sorta rude.


 
That statement was rude, that is actually a photo of Jeff. He can't help it..


----------



## pbradley (Jun 20, 2010)

Dang, y'all used this one up quick.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 20, 2010)

pbradley said:


> Dang, y'all used this one up quick.


 
Shush it mod in posterus...


Oh, and you have a message on FB.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 20, 2010)

Moanin'


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 20, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> That statement was rude, that is actually a photo of Jeff. He can't help it..


 oops. Sorry jeff.  you sure are adorable. 



pbradley said:


> Dang, y'all used this one up quick.


your were in on it too. 


Miguel Cervantes said:


> Shush it mod in posterus...
> 
> 
> Oh, and you have a message on FB.



 posterus


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 20, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Moanin'



 why hello


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 20, 2010)

Tuffdawg said:


> oops. Sorry jeff.  you sure are adorable.
> 
> 
> your were in on it too.
> ...


 
Psssst,,,,,,,,,it is latin for "future"...


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 20, 2010)

Good morning, Babes, Bro's, and Undecideds!
Somebody gotta a new thread title in mind?


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 20, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Psssst,,,,,,,,,it is latin for "future"...



 your so mean


----------



## ButcherTony (Jun 20, 2010)

is this contributing to the delinquency of a miner ?....


----------

